#ubuntu-no 2011-03-14
<em> hej guys what time is it in Norway?
<geirha> 17:12
#ubuntu-no 2011-03-15
<Kagee> hvis jeg drar opera eller firefox slik at de dekker begge skjermen mine, så klikker X
<Kagee> det samme skjer ikke med chromium...
<SlimG> har et 12-ports backplane med _en_ mini-sas port, såvidt jeg forstår støtter mini-sas kun 4 drev, er det noe seriell magi jeg ikke forstår?
<Sakarias> hmm, 12 porteren min har 3 sasporter
<SlimG> eg har 1 mini-sas og 2 sas ... merklig
<SlimG> mulig det er noe SAS expander magi, uansett blir det vel kraftig nedsatt overføringshastighet mellom kontroller og 12 disker med bare en SAS port
<barf> Finnes der en måte å si at apt skal bruke en default gw, mens andre programmer skal bruke en annen?
<Berge> Nei.
<Berge> Dvs, du _kan_ alltids lage iptables-regler for det, men du ønsker det ikke.
<Berge> Du kan be apt bruke en proxy, dog.
<Mogget> Jeg har et perl script som tar backup av noen mapper. Det fungerer akkurat slik som det skal når jeg kjører det direkte med root bruker, men når jeg legger scriptet i /etc/cron.daily så skjer det ingenting.
<Mogget> noen som har ideer til hva jeg bør lete etter?
<Mogget> Dette er på en debian server btw, ikke ubuntu
<Mogget> jeg spør her siden dette er min kanal :)
<Mogget> Jeg kan bekrefte at andre script i den mappen blir utført slik de skal så det er ikke cron.
<Malin_> Mogget, jeg regner med at det ikke skjer noe, fordi du må kjøre det som root-bruker
<Malin_> vil tro det virker, om du gjør at det kan kjøres av den vanlige brukeren
<Berge> Malin_: Se i syslog?
<Berge> s/Malin_/Mogget/
<Malin_> Berge, usikker på hvoran det er med syslog osv jeg
<Malin_> men kanskje det står noe der om hva som skjer, når den prøver å kjøre scriptet ja
<Berge> cron logger til syslog.
<Berge> Så da ser man om cron forsøker å kjøre skriptet.
<Berge> Om så er tilfelle, kan man slenge inn litt logging i skriptet.
<Mogget> Berge: fant ut av det tidligere. Det er fordi debian sin måte å kjøre cron jobbene i /etc/cron.* gjør at man ikke kan ha fil endinger som .pl f.eks.
<Berge> ok?
<Berge> Du glemte ikke bare å ha den +x?
<Kagee> nei...
<Kagee> run-parts kjører vist ikke filer med dot i :S
<jo-erlend> heh, det er det rareste jeg har hørt på en stund.
<jo-erlend> hva er grunnen til det?
<Berge> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=472585
<lubotu3> Debian bug 472585 in debianutils "debianutils: /bin/run-parts does not run scripts with .sh extension" [Important,Fixed]
<Berge> «Fikset».
<Kagee> fikset ved å introdusere --regex, ja
<Berge> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=458742 er også interessant.
<lubotu3> Debian bug 458742 in lintian "lintian: Please test for valid filenames for run-parts" [Wishlist,Fixed]
<Berge> Den skal tydeligvis advare mot det.
<Kagee> når man kjører --test, ja
<Kagee> noe som Mogget gjorde for sent :-P
<Berge> ah
<Malin_> hm
<Mogget> jeg viste ikke hvordan man testet det. så jeg gjorde det ikke før jeg fant en side som foreslo det.
<Kagee> når "gui" klikker, og jeg kommer tilbake til gdm/loginskjerm, er det X som klikker da ?
#ubuntu-no 2011-03-16
<Malin_> Kagee, skulle tro det
<Malin_> står vel i en eller annen log, hva det er skulle jeg tro?
<i7-Cud4> God dag :)
<i7-Cud4> Noen som vet om hvordan jeg kan blokke en scan startet fra min server?
<Berge> En scan? Blokke?
<i7-Cud4> hvordan jeg kan hindre at noen starter en portscaning fra min server
<i7-Cud4> Berge, vet jeg skriver som en lefse :p
<Berge> Du kan ikke, egentlig.
<Berge> Men uten root får du bare gjort connect-type scanning.
<xt> tja
<Berge> xt: Jeg kommer til det!
 * xt avstår
<Berge> Og du kan alltids hive på rare iptables-regler med usermatching og throttling.
<Berge> For å si det på nynorsk.
<i7-Cud4> når jeg da har mange vpn brukere på denne maskinen og vil hindre dem i og scane andre nettverk, så har jeg et prob
<Berge> Det er korrekt.
<i7-Cud4> uten om og blocke alle port som ikke blir brukt
<Berge> Problemet er at du har brukere som ødelegger.
<Berge> Steng dem ute?
<xt> i7-Cud4, kvifor vil du hindre ?
<i7-Cud4> fordi jeg servern min blei tatt ofline fordi noen scanet i 1min
<Berge> xt: En zillion halvåpne TCP-tilkoblinger tar typisk livet av VPN-ytelse.
<xt> kva meiner du med "andre nettverk"?
<Berge> (Og NAT-ytelse.)
<xt> i7-Cud4: fiks server
<xt> Berge: nesjda
<xt> kjøp betre brannmur
<xt> og bruk openvpn
<Berge> Ikke ha brannmur.
<Berge> Ikke ha VPN.
<Berge> Ha ordentlig nett.
<Berge> SÃ¥ er det null problem.
<i7-Cud4> bruker både openvpn og pptp
<Berge> i7-Cud4: …
<xt> Berge, ride unicorns!!
<Berge> Og du lurer på hvorfor nettet ditt sliter? (-:
<i7-Cud4> haha hele konseptet er jo vpn .=)
<xt> ?
<Berge> i7-Cud4: Hæ?
<Berge> Nei, eid.
<xt> parser malfunction
<Berge> EPARSE
<i7-Cud4> det er det servern er til vpn 
<xt> heh
<Berge> Vel, du har fått to konstruktive forslag.
<Berge> Det ene er veldig konstruktivt.
<jo-erlend> å pælme ut brukere som ikke oppfører seg? :)
<Berge> Ja.
<xt> enklaste er vel bare å be brukarane om å oppføra seg
<i7-Cud4> ja
<virtuelv> herregud, Unity er uvant
<Sakarias> forandring fryder :P
<virtuelv> joda, jeg synes det virker fint så langt
<virtuelv> litt os x-aktig, uten de verste UI-blemmene til Apple
<GtHoo> hmm, da har jeg fått meg "htpc" med ubuntu desktop på. Men hvordan kan jeg "remote" den fra Min andre PC som bruker windows 7? (ny innen ubuntu som noen sikkert vet)
<Kagee> aktiver ekstern skrivebord på ubuntumaskina, og isntaller en vnc-viewer på windowsmaskina
<khamael> jeg får ikke rhythmbox til å oppdage min nye ipod touch. er det noe jeg må gjøre først?
<khamael> den gir en Dbus error når jeg kobler til
<virtuelv> Kagee: GtHoo det andre alternativet, som jeg har brukt med suksess er Synergy
<virtuelv> da lar jeg laptopen fungere som tastatur og mus for mediepcen
<virtuelv> ingen annen remoting, dog
<GtHoo> ?
<GtHoo> ahh, skjønte nå.
<Kagee> synergy er ogsaa fin
#ubuntu-no 2011-03-17
<jo-erlend> er det ikke mulig å bytte ut en widget med en annen i gtk? For eksempel hvis du har en vbox med tre widgets og vil bytte ut den midtre med en annen... Må du pakke boksen på nytt da? 
<Kagee> i glade?
#ubuntu-no 2011-03-18
<jo-erlend> Kagee: nei, i runtime, men gjerne med gtk.Builder ja. Altså at jeg laster inn et komplett GUI for så å bytte ut noen av widget-ene mens programmet kjører. Men det ser ikke ut til at det er mulig. 
<jo-erlend> det er en skikkelig festbrems, faktisk. 
<Kagee> O_o
<Kagee> det var litt av et tidspunkt å svare på :_P
<jo-erlend> jeg sto nettopp opp :)
<Kagee> aha
<Kagee> jeg skal akkurat til sengs
<jo-erlend> hehe
<jo-erlend> jeg leste nettopp at gtk 3.2 skal få støtte for å kjøre GUI-programmer i nettlesere. Hvis det stemmer, så høres det kult ut. 
<Kagee> 20-timers dager ... huff
<Kagee> dog natt
<jo-erlend> god natt :)
<jo-erlend> hehe, det er nokså mye morsommere å programmere når ting funker. Jeg har sittet og hamret på noe gtk-greier i lange tider også var det bare en bagatell som skulle til. :)
<Kagee> hmm.
<Kagee> wtf. det blir litt lenger i senga en planlagt
<jo-erlend> hehe
<Kagee> hei, igjen, der :)
<jo-erlend> noen som har et godt forslag til hvordan man "oversetter" et no-domene til et organisasjonsnummer? 
<jo-erlend> Kagee: god "morgen" :)
<Berge> jo-erlend: whois?
<jo-erlend> Berge: jeg ser ikke helt hvordan jeg finner org.nr derfra. 
<Berge> 0 berge@fracture:~> whois samfundet.no | grep "Id Number"
<Berge> Id Number..................: 970088466
<Berge> http://www.norid.no/registrar/system/dokumentasjon/whoisdas-grensesnitt.html om du vil ha spesifikasjon for Norids whois-format d-:
<jo-erlend> Berge: prøv dagsavisen.no da? 
<Berge> Id Type....................: local_id_number
<jo-erlend> N.LEG.000001066 <-- det der er ikke et org.nr. :)
<jo-erlend> men det _er_ tilgjengelig altså? 
<Berge> Det ble antagelig registrert med kun 0-er som organisasjonsnummer i sin tid, før det var et krav med organisasjonsnummer.
<Berge> Det gjelder ikke så mange domener. Men nei, i dette tilfellet må du slå opp i brreg.
<jo-erlend> åh. Var bare uflaks altså. :)
<Berge> Haha, beste eksempelet fra spesifikasjonen:
<Berge> > whois -c utf-8 øl.no
<jo-erlend> Berge: hvordan slår jeg opp i brreg? Det er en videreføring av spørsmålet om hvordan jeg "oversetter" et domenenavn til orgnr. 
<jo-erlend> hehe
<Berge> jo-erlend: brreg.no
<jo-erlend> Berge: ja, men _hva_ søker jeg etter der? I dette tilfellet finnes ikke bedriftsnavnet heller. 
<Berge> Du traff et flott hjørnetilfelle, merker jeg!
<jo-erlend> men hvis det er veldig sjelden at problemet dukker opp, så er det ikke noe problem. Jeg tenkte bare å gjøre sånn at man kan importere bedriftsinformasjon vha domenenavn. 
<Berge> Ja, det kan du i utgangspunktet.
<Berge> Men disse reglene har endret seg, uten å være tilbakevirkende.
<Berge> Og akkurat i dette tilfellet har tydeligvis organisasjonen byttet navn eller gjort annen endring.
<jo-erlend> mhm. Jeg må altså bare sørge for at id type er organization number? 
<Berge> Samtidig som at domenet ble registrert uten organisasjonsnummer.
<Berge> Ja.
<jo-erlend> jeg tror ikke det finnes ett stykke informasjon der som er riktig. Ikke postnummeret engang. :)
<Berge> Abonnenter er selv ansvarlige for å vedlikeholde registrerte data hos Norid.
<Berge> Så du får klage på dem.
<jo-erlend> joda... Landskoden er riktig.
<Berge> fnis
<jo-erlend> jeg liker retningen kundesystemet mitt utvikler seg i nå altså! 
<jo-erlend> morsomt å ha et litt stort prosjekt å bryne seg på igjen. Det er årevis siden sist. 
<jo-erlend> apropos. Er det sånn at WebM er bygget inn i webkit, eller er det noe annet i nettleserne som tilbyr det? Altså; hvis jeg bruker webkit i et program, vil den da kunne vise video fra youtube uten noe ekstra installasjon? 
<Berge> All den tid forskjellige webkit-nettlesere støtter forskjellige formater, tviler jeg.
<jo-erlend> ja, jeg tenkte på det, men det kunne jo være at det var pga forskjeller i versjonene av webkit de bruker. Det er ikke egentlig noe jeg trenger, så det er ikke så farlig. Ble bare nysgjerrig. :)
<doffen> hvordan får jeg instalert wmware-workstation i ubuntu
<Sakarias> doffen: kanskje https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Workstation er til hjelp?
<doffen> ikke så mye for ubuntu 10.10
<Sakarias> fant ikke så mye... hvorfor bruker du ikke virtualbox?
<Sakarias> enklere å installere i ubuntu :P
<doffen> har oracle virtualbox
<doffen> men trenger wmware fordi jeg har allerede lagre i wmware 
#ubuntu-no 2011-03-19
<Sakarias> kan vel konvertere
<doffen> ja prøvd kræsjer 
<doffen> fungerer litt så henger hele shiten seg 
<Sakarias> http://www.debuntu.org/how-wmware-workstation-7.1-ubuntu-maverick-meerkat-10.10
<doffen> Sakarias, tnx men vært der ikke den riktige patchen 
<doffen> prøver igjen i morgen må være noen her som har hadt samme prob..
<Sakarias> tror ikke jeg har sett neon bruke vmware her inne
<Kagee> hmm, jeg brukte den en stund siden vi får den gratis på skolen
<Mogget> samme her
<Mogget> men nå bruker jeg bare virtualbox
<SlimG> Noen som vet om det går greit å fjerne DRM fra ALAC (Apple Lossless Audio Codec) kjøpt i iTunes?
<SlimG> Finner ikke The Humble Brothers noe annet sted
<Kagee> du kan fjerne drm / konvertere mye til mp3
<Kagee> Ellers kan du brenne det meste til cd
 * SlimG har ikke slik plastskivespinner
<geirha> Enn kassettspiller da? :P
<SlimG> har jeg faktisk :)
<geirha> Se der, problem løst!
<Malin_> tittet litt på en video av 11.04 alpha 1
<Malin_> noen som veit om global-menysaken vil vise menyene til firefox helt i topp nå?
<Malin_> jeg kan jo teste i en virituell maskin dog
#ubuntu-no 2011-03-20
<Malin_> åj, det ser ut som det er ordnet :D
<Malin_> kanskje jeg kan installer global-menu i 10.10 også nå da
<Malin_> dette må sjekkes nærmere :)
<Malin_> angående menysnakket mitt i går og indicator-applet-appmenu og Ubuntu 11.04, så ser det ut til at firefox 4 virker slik at meny-valgene dukker opp i toppanelet, men at det enda ikke virker med opera eller libre office
<geirha> Det fungerer sikkert bare med gtk-applikasjoner
<Malin_> geirha, mulig, men jeg mener nå, om det er mulig på noen måte å få inn støtte for det før release, ellers blir gjerne poenget litt vekke syntes nå jeg
<Malin_> men det virker med firefox 4, har ikke virket med firefox før
#ubuntu-no 2012-03-12
<jo-erlend> Tidlig påskekrim for nerder: https://www.securelist.com/en/blog/667/The_Mystery_of_the_Duqu_Framework
<jo-erlend> er det rett og slett mulig å være så dum? http://www.muktware.com/news/3390/us-soldiers-should-avoid-geotagging-facebook
<malin> er nok en grunn til at jeg aldri geotagger noe, uten atj eg tror jeg blir nedrent av en eller annen fiende men
<blaamann> Små gleder i hverdagen: Var på treningssenter tidligere i dag og ville prøve 'stepmaskina' (eller hva det nå heter) og måtte sette i strømledningen og vips står det ' Loading GRUB' på skjermen.
<Kagee> O.o
<malin> blaamann: nice :D så stepmaskina har grub... :D Hvilken distro kjører den a?
<GtHoo> heisann
<GtHoo> trenger hjelp med rtorrent
<GtHoo> "rtorrent: Error in option file: ~/.rtorrent.rc:22: Command "on_finished" does not exist.
<GtHoo> Det fungerte før...
<GtHoo> fikk det til
<GtHoo> viste seg at komandoen var utdatert etter en oppdatering
<fyksen> Finnes det en side som har informasjon om de forskjellige release partyene for Ubuntu 12.04? Hvis det finnes noen?
#ubuntu-no 2012-03-13
<jonaskul> Mmmmm, ubuntu igjen
<malin> hehe :)
<malin> Ubuntu-manien brer seg? :)
<jo-erlend> http://sendthemyourmoney.com/ <--- Herlig måte å svare på! :)
<opheim> noen som vet hvordan man får sett viaplay i ubuntu?
<jo-erlend> opheim, ikke. Viasat har valgt en DRM-løsning fra Microsoft,  som nekter å lisensiere den ut til Linux-brukere. Dessverre.
<jo-erlend> du kan bruke Moonlight for ikke-beskyttet innhold, men jeg tror alt innholdet på Viaplay er beskyttet.
<jo-erlend> vent litt. Mulig at jeg blandet mellom to forskjellige tjenester nå?
<jo-erlend> neida, det stemmer. Du kan alltids prøve med Moonlight. Selve spilleren fungerer fint, så lenge innholdet ikke er kopibeskyttet/salgshemmet.
<opheim> har installert moonlight å det funka ikke :)
<opheim> men, takk for hjelpa.
<jo-erlend> husk å sende en supporthenvendelse til Viaplay også... Hvis de ikke vet at folk vil ha tjenestene uten å kunne bruke dem, så gjør de jo ingenting med problemet heller.
<RoyK> hellu
<RoyK> noen her som bruker automount?
<RoyK> har satt opp autofs med auto.home og sånt, og cd /home/user funker, men den trigges ikke når 'user' logger inn
<RoyK> lucid her
<Film> Hei!
<Film> Skal installere ubuntu 11.10 på en gammel pc som nå har xp. CD-ROM fungerer ikke, og når jeg booter fra USB får jeg beskjed om å ta ut minnepennen/disketten för jeg fortsetter. Noen som kan hjelpe meg med hvordan jeg går fram?
<hjd> Film: Hei
<hjd> Film: Det høres litt rart ut. Har ikke vært borti noe lignende, men du sjekket om minnepinnen fungerer på en annen maskin.
<Film> Den fungerer på monstermaskinen jeg har med Windows 7
<Film> Problem löst. Jeg hadde feil USB ikobbla. Berklager!
<hjd> Film: Det går greit. :) Lykke til videre med installasjonen.
<Film> Om Ubuntu 11.10 går veldig treigt på min gamle maskin, har noen tips på andre Linux-versjoner som er mindre krevende? Maskinen har Intel Pentium 4 1,33 GHz, 50GB harddisk
<Kagee> Xubuntu, om det er treigt, Lubuntun
<Kagee> *Lubuntu
<Kagee> Pass på å prøve med lukkede skjermkortdrivere før de sier det er "treigt", om du har et slikt skjermkort
<Film> Hvordan er det med kompatibilitet med div programmer? Jeg bruker bl.a. et manusprogram (CeltX) som kjörer feilfritt i Ubuntu. Kan det fungerer i Lubuntu?
<Film> Kagee: Usikker på hva du mener med dette?
<hjd> Film: Lubuntu er Ubuntu, bare med et litt annet standardoppsett, så det skulle gå bra.
<Film> Tusen takk for tips og gode råd!!!
<crazydiamond> Hi. Is no_NO a separate locale, or is it only alias of nn_NO / nb_NO?
<Kagee> is no_NO even a valid locale?
<RoyK> Kagee: ja
<RoyK> Kagee: så vidt jeg husker, er det et alias for nb_NO
#ubuntu-no 2012-03-17
<RoyK>  19:31:25 up 12 days,  4:02,  1 user,  load average: 49.00, 48.88, 48.78
<jo-erlend> heh
<jo-erlend> hva gjør den?
<RoyK> nå er det 24 kjerner på den der, men noen har visst gått i beina på hverandre...
<RoyK> det er en tallknuser - node i ei slags klynge (MPI og sånt), men det meste kjøres bare som enkeltjobber, og vi har ikke noe fungerende køingsystem
<RoyK> og 80TB eller så på stripa speil på en OI-boks... *den* fungerer bra ;)
<RoyK> tror ikke jeg har sett raskere filserver...
<jo-erlend> uh... Hva er det egentlig med Facebook? Jeg er admin i gruppen til Ubuntu Norge, men har ikke lov til å svare på innlegg?
<Simira> du har blitt hacket!
<jo-erlend> "Ask to join Group". Jeg skjønner ingenting av Facebook. Hvordan kan jeg være admin av en gruppe og bli listet i oversikten over brukere, men fremdeles ikke være medlem?
<Simira> er du leder i Ubuntu Norge nå? følger ikke så mye med for tida
<jo-erlend> kontaktperson i hvertfall.
<Simira> det har det også vært kalt :P
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> det har vært ganske stille i miljøet i det siste, synes jeg. Skulle gjerne fått litt oversikt over webben og sånt, men jeg får ikke tak i SlimG.
<Simira> men du har admin-tilgang på sidene?
<jo-erlend> SlimG, hey! Du er her nå jo :)
<jo-erlend> Simira, ikke nok til å lage nytt forum for 12.04, for eksempel.
<Simira> hmm, la meg se hva jeg sitter igjen med av rettigheter ;)
<jo-erlend> det virker ikke som at rollene er helt tydelige.
<Simira> hm
<Simira> vel, akkurat nå ser det ut som sidene er nede for vedlikehold
<Simira> så presumtivt burde SlimG være tilgjengelig :P
<Simira> har du e-postadressen?
<SlimG> jo-erlend: Sitter her med eposten din og slumrer, flyttet nettsidene i dag siden den gamle VPS tilbyderen plutselig fant ut at det ikke var gøy å tilby oss gratis VPS alikevell
<jo-erlend> SlimG, ah. Gidder du å sende meg en epost med litt oversikt over hva som skjer?
<Simira> SlimG: varsle og sånt?
<SlimG> jo-erlend: Sidene surrer og går, jeg gjør ikke noe med dem for tiden. Ellers er det lite å melde
<SlimG> Jeg hadde et prosjekt for en tid tilbake med å finne et skikkelig tema til ubuntu.no, men ikkeno hell
<SlimG> planen var å få utseende i orden først, så utvide med funksjonalitet etterpå
<SlimG> Simira: ?
<jo-erlend> jeg drev og lurte på å lage en sånn mikrosite eller hva de kaller det. Men jeg vet ingenting om Drupal templates.
<Simira> SlimG: har du varslet noe sted om nedetid på forum og nettsider?
<SlimG> Simira: http://ubuntu.no/
<Simira> SlimG: før sidene ble tatt ned da :P
<SlimG> Jeg har sendt epost til Tollef om å få endret DNS, så jeg vet ikke når han får gjort det
<Simira> ikke jeg heller, han er opptatt på debianmøte i helgen, så er en del online men har neppe mye tid
<SlimG> Simira: Jeg skulle egentlig gjøre dette om en måneds tid, men fikk beskjed i dag om at VPSen blir tatt ned kjapt
<Simira> SlimG: du får purre på ham om det haster
<jo-erlend> SlimG, men hva er egentlig planen nå? Flytter du sidene tilbake til ubuntu-eu?
<SlimG> Jeg har flyttet sidene til en Linode i london som UWC Red Cross Nordic skolen jeg jobber på leier
<jo-erlend> ok. Det er blivende og stabilt?
<SlimG> jo-erlend: Blivende ja, men den har ikke allverden med ressurser, så jeg kan ikke sette opp flere tjenester for ubuntu.no enn webserveren
<jo-erlend> nei, det skjønner jeg. Men det er jo greit nok. Det viktigste er at vi fortsetter å ha det vi har nå og at det er pålitelig.
<SlimG> Helst vil jeg ha en dedikert VPS for ubuntu.no så vi kan gjøre litt mer ut av kjekke tjenester
<jo-erlend> veldig enig i det.
<SlimG> Denne gangen vil jeg ha en skriftlig avtale før jeg flytter sidene, har jeg lært :)
<jo-erlend> det er en fordel. :)
<SlimG> "minimum 2 år gratis VPS" signert og stemplet :)
<jo-erlend> ulempen er jo at vi ikke kan tilby så veldig mye som motytelse.
<SlimG> pr. vi nevner i footeren på ubuntu.no en logo og VPS tilbyder
<jo-erlend> ja.
<SlimG> Regner med det finnes bedrifter som gjerne vil pryde seg med at de "støtter open-source", selv om de hovedsaklig driver med close-source selv
<jo-erlend> bør helt klart være det.
<SlimG> Vet ikke helt hvordan vi skal gå frem for å finne en slik bedrift, husker vi slet lit første gangen da vi skulle ut av ubuntu-eu
<SlimG> ubuntu-eu var smertefullt, vil helst ikke tilbake der, ekstrem latens
<jo-erlend> jeg kunne alltids tatt en ringerunde en dag. Spørs når jeg har tid.
<jo-erlend> neppe i løpet av de to neste ukene, for nå koker det skikkelig, men etter det skal det være mulig.
<jo-erlend> webhuset annonserer endel, for eksempel. Og de tilbyr Ubuntu på VMene sine også.
<SlimG> ironisk nok webhuset vi flytter fra nå :) men det var en kunde av webhuset som tilbydde oss VPS-plass
<jo-erlend> åh.
<SlimG> de har ikke IPv6 enda, det er litt teit
<jo-erlend> men altså; er det ingen av oss som har mulighet til å avse litt CPU og RAM?
<jo-erlend> RoyK, for eksempel; du har masse datakraft til rådighet, har du ikke? :)
<SlimG> hardware er ikke noe problem, nettforbindelse er
<SlimG> iallefall for meg
<jo-erlend> mhm. Berge har vel bøttevis med det. Er det noen som har spurt han?
<jo-erlend> jeg har ikke den minste anelse om hva vi bruker, men det holder vel med et litermål omtrent?
<jo-erlend> men uansett.. Hvis løsningen din holder en stund, så kan vi jo utforske litt forskjellige muligheter og finne ut hva som er best.
<jo-erlend> jeg må ha meg litt søvn.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: nå har jeg ikke fulgt med helt... men har noen maskiner rundt omkring
<vlt> Hei.
<Sakarias> God kveld
<vlt> Hvor kan jeg lagre et skript som skal kjøres hver gang noen (inkludert guest) logger på? (Ubuntu 11.10)
<Sakarias> via ssh eller via gui ?
<vlt> PÃ¥ terminal.
<vlt> Det er et pactl skript.
<Sakarias> pulseaudio ?
<vlt> Oh, looge på via GUI.
<vlt> Ja, pulseaudio.
<vlt> *logge
<Sakarias> GUI, da melder jeg pass...
<vlt> Jeg må justere volumet hver gang jeg logger på.
<Sakarias> den husker ikke hva du hadde når du logger ut?
<vlt> Nei. Det er alltid 100%. Naboene mine hater meg allerede.
<Sakarias> høres ut som en bug
<vlt> Ubuntu jingle -0dB o_O
<Sakarias> har du sett i buglistene til ubuntu ?
<Sakarias> missliker virkelig at OS skal ha lyder
 * vlt skal se …
<fdoving> skal du ha dette til å gjelde for alle, inkludert deg selv, eller bare noen brukere?
<vlt> Alle. Inkludert guest.
<fdoving> se på /etc/X11/Xsession.d/
<vlt> fdoving: Takk!
<vlt> Jeg skal prøve å lagre skriptet der.
<vlt> Det funker!
#ubuntu-no 2012-03-18
<malin> jo-erlend: prøvde du å komme inn igjen i ubuntu-norge-gruppa på facebook igjen?
<jo-erlend> malin, jeg skjønner ikke en dritt av facebook. Jeg er admin i gruppa og jeg står oppført i listen som admin. Men det står også at jeg må melde meg inn i den.
<jo-erlend> nå ser det ut til å funke, men nå får jeg spørsmål om å avbryte forespørselen om å bli medlem.. :)
<jo-erlend> og jeg kan ikke se noe sted at jeg er medlem, annet enn på gruppas sider. Er det sånn det skal være?
<jo-erlend> nei, der dukket det opp, gitt. Etter at jeg skrev en kommentar. Heh, snål måte å gjøre ting på.
<malin> ja, jeg skjønte ikke helt selv :)
<malin> ja, facebook er faktisk utrolig snålt
<malin> se der ja. Jepp, enig med deg om unity. Det var uvant i starten, men så lærer man tastekombinasnjoer og da blir gnome-classic litt utilstrekklig og litt gammeldags på en måte
<jo-erlend> Quickly HUD-projektet mitt er jo helt herlig, selvom det bare er en prototype enda. Det skal bli veldig godt å få det i brukbar stand. Ekstremt behagelig å bruke fremfor terminal.
<jo-erlend> så HUD kommer vi til å se mye av.
<malin> aha, så en kan kjøre terminalkommandoer i quickly HUD? :D
<malin> litt som alt + f2
<jo-erlend> man kan hvis man lager et program for å gjøre det, som jeg har gjort. :)
<malin> aha :) kult
<jo-erlend> det er det Quickly HUD er.
<malin> I see
<malin> hm, nice
<jo-erlend> det vil si. Det er mer. Jeg lager litt GUIer for Quickly ved siden av, for å tilpasse prosjekter og sånt.
<malin> kanksje det kan fungere for alle med terminalskrekk? Jeg har fått en forespørsel om et slags terminalkurs for windowsbrukere-ish, men er vel for windowsbrukere som logger inn på diverse linux/unix-servere skulle jeg tro. Må vel kartlegge hva jeg egentlig kan først
<malin> ah
<jo-erlend> HUD kan gjerne brukes som en terminal. Fordelen er at kommendoene ikke må skrives perfekt eller i riktig rekkefølge. Så "Quickly crateor app" er like riktig som "quickly create ubuntu-application" og "edit myproject" er like riktig som "quickly edit myproject".
<jo-erlend> men det kreves altså at programmene er skrevet for HUD.
<jo-erlend> malin, nå funker ikke facebook lenger. :)
<malin> ja, det er noe med det....
<malin> hehe :) hva skjer i facebook nå da?
<jo-erlend> jeg kan ikke kommentere. Gruppa dukker ikke opp på siden min. Det er som om jeg ikke er medlem.
<malin> men det må da gå an å få ut menyene og sånt fra et program, slik at ikke programmet må være skrevet for det?
<malin> kan jeg prøve å fjerne deg som admin litt og se om jeg kan hive deg ut av gruppa, så prøver jeg å legge deg til igjen. Jeg har nemlig ikke opplevd noe lignende tidligere, men kan prøve å gjøre det sånn
<jo-erlend> malin, ja, det er sånn HUD funker. Men de fleste programmer har ikke designet menyene for å være kommandostrukturer. Det er for eksempel mange som deler inn i undermenyer for at menyene ikke skal bli så store. Men det gir ingen mening når man snakker om semantikk.
<malin> ah
<malin> nå fjernet jeg deg fra gruppen, men prøv nå om du kan be om å bli medlem igjen? :)
<malin> facebookgruppen altså :)
<malin> super + venstre og super + høyre var fine :) vips kan man lett sette opp to vinduer ved siden av hverandre :D
<jo-erlend> ja, bortsett fra at det ikke kan brukes til hjørnene og sånt som vi kunne med alt+ctrl før.
<jo-erlend> før kunne vi jo bruke ctrl+alt+numpad. Det funker ikke lenger. Det vil si, det funker bare for noen av funksjonene. Så det er litt rotete. Jeg vet ikke hvorfor de har gjort det.
<malin> ah, så en kunne justert det til å være opp til venstre, nede til venstre, osv?
<malin> på denne skjermen er et jo greit, men ja, om deter en større skjerm så hadde det vært nyttig å kunne lage 4 vinduer side om side og under hverandre
<jo-erlend> malin, sånn ja. Nå ser det bedre ut.
<malin> flotters
<malin> det som er litt pussig er at når jeg søker blant medlemmer i gruppa, så dukker du ikke opp
<malin> men blar jeg igjennom og sånt, så finner jeg deg jo
<jo-erlend> jeg ser ingenting av det som skjer der i gwibber. Er ikke det meningen?
<malin> jo
<malin> men det funker i grunn dårlig
<malin> eller jeg veit ikke om man kan se hva som skjer på grupper i gwibber
<malin> men gwibber har aldri funket noe særlig godt opp mot facebook syntes jeg
<malin> så har bare prøvd det og pga det ikke brukt den
<malin> men kan jo teste igjen :)
<jo-erlend> ufra den erfaringen jeg har hatt med facebook nå, er det helt ufattelig at det er så mange som bruker det. Virker jo fullstendig buggy.
<malin> ser ikke ut som jeg kan kommentere der
<malin> ja, det er ikke optimalt
<malin> mange som bruker det er jo vant med at ting er buggy, da mange bruker windows
<malin> da tror man at data == at ting ikke funker helt optimalt
<malin> pussig jeg ikke kan kommentere på kommentarer på gwibber, men jeg kan poste egne
<Huffameg> god morgon! eg har eit problem med oneiric som nyss har gått i svart. eg får opp "error: no such partition" og "grub rescue>. eg har i utgangspunktet to partisjonar, ein med oneiric og ein med windows 7, og feilen oppstod då starta opp windows..  eg har søkt litt på help.ubuntu.com, men får ikkje noko klart grep om kva som er gale, og dei kodene som blir foreslått funkar ikkje..
<Huffameg> nokon som kan bistå?
<Huffameg> eg kjem heller ikkje inn i boot-menyen, så dei forslaga som ligg på nett er ikkje særleg til hjelp
<Huffameg> ingen her på ein søndags morgon?
<malin> det er vel ikke søndags morgen nå
<malin> kan det tenkes det kan rette seg ved å reinstallere grub?
<malin> Huffameg: dette kan være verdt et forsøk http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/how-to-recover-grub2-linux.html
<malin> går an å bruke en minnepinne til å boote fra også :)
<Huffameg> men.. eg kjem altså ikkje på nokon boot-meny i det heile..
<Huffameg> korleis kan eg endre rekkefølgja då?
<jo-erlend> Huffameg, hold shift nede når du booter for å vise menyen.
#ubuntu-no 2013-03-11
 * Mathias lurer litt på hvorfor Xorg eter opp cpuen
<Mathias> sammen med aptd selvfølgelig
<Mathias> ubuntu trenger virkelig bedre oppførsel når det gjelder flere skjermer
<IvarB> enig
<Mathias> men funker nå
<Mathias> hadde et mongorart problem isted
<Mathias> lyden fra spotify/rythmbox var helt forjævlig hakkete på hdmi, men den "test sound"-saken funket helt fint
<IvarB> hehe
<Mathias> funker helt fint nå, trengte bare en god gammeldags restart
<Mathias> eneste som er teit nå er at fargene på tven er litt rar
<Mathias> hmm, er ubuntu sin skyld det ja :\
<Mathias> terminalteksten er grønn på tven
<IvarB> det er alltid et eller annet ja
<Mathias> men ikke nøye :P
<Mathias> bruker pien til film osv
<Mathias> men er fint å ha en ordentlig spotify på tven
<Mathias> spotimc er litt tregt for min smak, og må nesten kunne endre spillelister og saker
<IvarB> spotimc?
<Mathias> spotify på xbmc
<Mathias> funker helt fint hvis man har spillelister og sånt fra før av
<IvarB> ok
<IvarB> venter på spotify app til samsung tv'n min jeg
<Mathias> hehe :P
<Mathias> såkalt "smart"tv du har?
<IvarB> ja
<IvarB> har jo plex app på den
<IvarB> og youtube osv
<Mathias> prøvd de du snakker til? de forstår ikke nordnorsk i det hele tatt
<IvarB> VIL HA spotify :P
<IvarB> hehe nei
<Mathias> ikke forstår de søring heller though
<Mathias> men fjernkontrollen har noe touch-ish opplegg, skulle gjerne hatt en på plasmaen
<Mathias> sjekket ut humble bundlen som er ute nå?
<IvarB> nop
<IvarB> noe nytt?
<Mathias> mhm
<Mathias> er en del androidspill i den
<Mathias> og samme versjonene til mac/windows/ubuntu/linux
<IvarB> ok
<Mathias> nei, får prøve beat hazard på tven, er sikkert bedre enn på telefonen :P
<IvarB> http://dottech.org/94027/this-hilarious-video-explains-why-windows-8-sucks-video/
<Mathias> en ting ubuntu skal ha over windows er launcheren da, at man faktisk kan ha den på alle skjermene er jævla fint
<IvarB> startmenyen?
<Mathias> windows sin taskbar skal jo kun være på den ene skjermen med mindre man bestemmer seg for å kjøpe *program jeg ikke husker*
<IvarB> displayfusion feks
<Mathias> morsomt at han bruker irssi-ikonet der :P
<IvarB> :P
<Mathias> yay, youtube-tv fungerer perfekt
<Mathias> var litt mer ekstrem strobeeffekt på storskjerm :P
<RoyK> fin google i dag :)
<sigurdga> mm
<pineappl1r> RoyK: Nå har jeg fått høre at c++ er et lav-nivå språk, har alltid hørt og lest om det som et hønivå språk. hvorfor? :-)
<RoyK> spørs vel hvordan du ser på det
<RoyK> sammenlikna med java, er c++ lavnivå. sammenlikna med assembly, er det rimelig høynivå
<pineappl1r> hehe, om man skal ta utgangspunkt i maskinkode
<pineappl1r> men ok
<pineappl1r> Fikk som argument igår at c++ var lav nivå fordi det kompileres til assembly, derimot var ikke python det, for det hadde et eget vm, sa han
<geirha> c++ ligger vel rett i grenseland
<RoyK> pineappl1r: python kompileres til maskinkode det også, men med en just-in-time-kompilator
<pineappl1r> ok
<pineappl1r> Skal google det når jeg kommer hjem
<pineappl1r> Det er en fin dag idag, tralala
<pineappl1r> :-)
<Mathias> jeg har en løgnhals i stua
 * RoyK lurer på om Mathias har fått seg speil ;)
<Mathias> nei, men tven sier at den er en 198"
<Mathias> den bommer med 161 tommer
<RoyK> hehe
<xt> RoyK: cpython er ikkje JIT
<RoyK> cpython?
<xt> den mest brukte python-implementasjonen
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> trodde det var det...
<xt> pypy er jit
<xt> blir uansett litt misvisande å hevde at python kompileres, hehe
<Malinux> når man kjører dualscreen på twinmode
<Malinux> har altså en video kjørende på eksterne skjermen
<Malinux> i fullskjerm
<Malinux> men er irriterende at topplinja i selve os-et er synlig når man gjør noe annet på laptopskjermen.
<RoyK> Malinux: tror du kan flytte topplinja - den skal være på primærskjermen
<RoyK> eller - twinmode - er det duplisert?
<RoyK> i så fall er det jo ikke stort å gjøre
<Malinux> den er duplisert i twinmode
<Malinux> så kanskje det er en annen modus jeg må ha
<Malinux> kan sjekke litt, for er litt irriternede særlig om man har oppe noe mens man ser video (multitasking)
<pineappl1r> Noen hersom tenkte ta turen til TG da?
<Malinux> er det halv billettpris for jenter?
<Malinux> i såfall gidder jeg ikke.
<pineappl1r> Malinux: Tror ikke det, så da kommer du? :D
<Malinux> nei, jeg har aldri dratt ditt fordi det var så mye folk der
<Malinux> altså, det jeg mener er om jeg ikke får halv pris på inngangen, så gidder jeg ikke dra :)
<Malinux> er ikke så redd for masse mennesker lengere
<pineappl1r> åja, jeg skjønner
<pineappl1r> Det krever en hel del tålmodighet når det er masse mennesker
<iorweth> Hei folkens
<pineappl1r> Malinux: Men det er sosialt dog, en arena man hører hjemme i
<pineappl1r> iorweth: MÃ¥rn!
<iorweth> Alle billettene til TG er vell utsolgt for lengst?
<Malinux> skulle tro de var utsolgt ja
<pineappl1r> iorweth: Virker som det er noen som sliter med å få tak i ja
<pineappl1r> Er sikkert noen som har kjøpt opp noen og/eller ikke trenger den alikevel, selger den, maybe
<iorweth> Mulig, jeg tror ikke jeg gidder å prøve å få tak i billetter.
<pineappl1r> Hadde kanskje vært interessant å prøvd seg på crew neste år, lærerikt
<pineappl1r> :P
<pineappl1r> Men i år henger jeg vel her, det er også lærerikt dog
<iorweth> Mhm
#ubuntu-no 2013-03-12
<Mathias> Malinux: er bare å slenge launcheren på primærskjermen
<Malinux> Mathias: hvordan gjør man det da?
<Malinux> ah, i displays :) takk, skal teste det ut jeg :) men er ikke tilkoblet ekstern-skjerm akkurat nå
<Mathias> lagde akkurat screenshot til deg :(
<Malinux> awh... søtt :)
<Mathias> mmm
<Mathias> melkesjokoladestøv
<Malinux> oi oi :)
<Mathias> viser seg at det er morsomt å skjære sjokolade
<Mathias> nesten avhengighetsskapende
<Mathias> hmm
<Malinux> hm? sniffa noe mer sjokoladestøv?
<Mathias> sniffer det ikke :P
<Mathias> spiser det :P
<Mathias> fant løsninga på det jeg lurte på :P
<Mathias> hvordan finne ut hva et program i unity ligger
<Mathias> bare å slepe det til skrivebordet og se i .desktop'en
<Malinux> tja, de fleste legger seg vel i /usr/bin ?
<Mathias> når du ikke aner hva binaryen heter er det litt vanskeligere å gjette
<Mathias> den lå i /opt/beat-hazard/Beat\ Hazard/
<Malinux> auda
<Mathias> skal legge til spotify som musikkkilde i det :P
<Malinux> ok
<Mathias> er tydeligvis umulig å finne ut av hvor den har gjemt den forbanna configmappa si
 * Mathias trekker fram catfish
<Mathias> der var den!
<Mathias> men bare halve saken
 * Mathias leker gjemsel
 * RoyK stapper inn 12.04 på en mac mini ;)
<f00f> stakkars mac mini
<Mathias> stakkars RoyK
<Mathias> må røre minien
<RoyK> neida - fine maskiner det, da
<Mathias> tror jeg må dempe subwooferen igjen
<Mathias> naboene syntes vel det høres ut som helvetet har brutt løs her inne
<RoyK> det er jo halve poenget med en skikkelig sub :D
<Mathias> hehe
<Mathias> tror jeg også må kjøpe et par ruller duct tape
<Mathias> huset er laget av papp
<Mathias> så det skrangler ut av faen
<Mathias> er som når du stapper en gigantisk woofer inn i en rusten volvo
<f00f> bare tullinger putter en gigantisk woofer inn i en rusten volvo
<f00f> just sayin'
<Mathias> f00f: tror alle her inne vet det :P
<f00f> når du blir litt eldre vil du lære deg at for mye bass er en uting
<f00f> men nå er du jo i den alderen hvor bass er jævlig fett lissom
<RoyK> f00f: så så
<f00f> :p
<Mathias> har wooferen på ~1/5 nå
<Mathias> "just sayin
<Mathias> '"
<f00f> ja, naboen reagerer og huset skrangler
<Mathias> er bare en liten 5"
<f00f> høres helt nøkternt ut for min del
<Mathias> men er en ting som er jævligere enn for mye bass, det er mangel på bass :P
 * RoyK synes skrikete diskant overgår det meste på jæveligskalaen
<Mathias> og elendige høyttalere generelt
<Mathias> er egentlig dumt at laptoper generelt har bedriten lyd
<f00f> er det?
<Mathias> Malinux: går faktisk også an å trikse vekk launcheren og den øverste linja, oppdaget det nettopp. gå inn i fullskjerm, trykk på et eller annet på den andre skjermen, trykk på fullskjermen igjen, trykk på andre skjermen. funker ihvertfall for meg :P
<Mathias> jau :\
<f00f> ser du for deg en verden hvor built-in speakers i laptopen din kan brukes som hi-fi-anlegg?
<f00f> :p
<Mathias> nei, men ser for meg en verden der det ikke høres ut som om du har stengt en liten tweeter inni en liten krukke
<f00f> men det er akkurat det du har
<Mathias> og på en god del "slim" laptoper har de høyttalerne i fronten pekende nedover, lurer på hvorfor
<RoyK> slimete maskiner? ;)
<Mathias> nesten, de maskinene som skal være "tynne"
<Mathias> ser ikke pointet helt, er snakk om et par mm
<RoyK> får jo plass til større membraner på den måten
<Mathias> da kan man heller da de mellom tastaturet og skjermen
<f00f> du får lære dem å lage laptop
<Mathias> ja! :P
<Mathias> starte eget merke
<f00f> yes
<f00f> do it
<Mathias> med *ubuntu som standard OS :D
<f00f> jeg spår suksess
<f00f> skriv meg gjerne opp som potensiell investor
<f00f> nav har vært generøse den siste tiden
<Mathias> haha
<f00f> fant plutselig ut at jeg tjener dobbelt så mye som RoyK
<Mathias> :o
<Mathias> hvor mye håver du inn i måneden da?
<f00f> det varierer en del.. mellom 35 og 70
<Mathias> bestemor håver inn 35-ish tusen om jeg husker rett (og det er bra for en minstepensjonist). viser seg at det er lønnsom business å være "foster"forelder
<f00f> er bra det, men mye av pengene skal vel også brukes på de hun er fosterforeldre for?
<Mathias> jeg svir ikke av så mye penger :P
<f00f> de fleste koster jo en del tusen bare i mat og klær
<f00f> så har du ekstra strømforbruk og alt det andre som mennesker fører med seg
<Mathias> aner ikke hvorfor så mange syter om penger til masse klær
<f00f> fordi mange er opptatt av å handle nye klær
<f00f> det gir dem glede
<Mathias> raringer
<f00f> de har ofte ikke så mye annet å fylle livet sitt med
<f00f> sånn er det
<f00f> folk er forskjellig
<Mathias> jeg hater å handle klær, derfor det bare gjøres en gang i året
<f00f> hender jeg bruker masse penger på klær jeg også, men det er stortsett en gang i året når jeg finner ut at tiden er inne for å kjøpe nytt
<f00f> :p
<Mathias> hvis man ser bort fra sokker
<Mathias> jeg aner ikke hvor de blir av
<Mathias> er muligens hybelkaninene under senga som eter dem
<Malinux> Mathias: ryktet om at det er et monster under senga de er rett. De lever av sokker
<Malinux> bass høres kult ut.
<RoyK> med fotopass til et kult pønkband med fotoassistent Malinux, kan det bli moro på torsdagen ;)
<f00f> er det sånn du sjekker damer?
<RoyK> f00f: det hadde vært fint om du hadde opptrådt hyggelig slik som vi andre prøver å gjøre og ikke slenge ut dritt om andre hele tida
<RoyK> f00f: om du har noe å komme med som er relevant til samfunnet eller kanalen, kjør på! om du bare vil kjøre på ronkestadiet med å skryte av at du tjener mer enn meg og snakke vondt om andre, så vær så snill å stikk
<f00f> var bare et vennligsinnet spørsmål
<RoyK> nei, det var ikke vennligsinnet
<RoyK> det var et typisk f00f-spørsmål
<RoyK> type fullt av dritt
<f00f> dårlig dag?
<RoyK> nei
<RoyK> fin form
<RoyK> bare ikke sleng mer dritt, så slipper du +b
<RoyK> f00f: den dagen du kommer med noe positivt til kanalen eller til noen av oss, ja, da skal jeg se på deg som en ressurs. enn eå lenge ser jeg på deg som et insekt, noe stygt og lite
<f00f> hehe
<f00f> du vet å ordlegge deg
<RoyK> ja
<Aeyoun> Er dere to gift? :)
 * RoyK fiker til Aeyoun med ei lita sild
<Aeyoun> Bruker noen libre.fm?
<sigurdga> vet ikke helt hva det er brukbart til
 * RoyK innfører trollnekt
#ubuntu-no 2013-03-13
<Mathias> noen som kunne lastet ned noe for meg?
<Malinux> det om at f00f tjener mer enn RoyK virket da ikke som et spørsmål.
<sigurdga> Noen som vet om det fins norske ubuntukanaler på andre nettverk?
<Mathias> er vel kanskje et par knøttsmå her og der
<sigurdga> er ikke denne knøttliten?
<Mathias> denne er liten, men knøttliten = <5 folk
<sigurdga> ahok
<RoyK> sigurdga: det finnes jo et lite lass med engelskspråklige kanaler du kan bruke om denne ikke holder ;)
<Mathias> RoyK: lite? :P
<Mathias> huff
<Mathias> jeg er tilbakestående
<Mathias> glemmer alltid å ta backup av telefonen når jeg flasher den
<RoyK> haha
<Mathias> så nå må jeg confe alt på nytt, og finne ut hvor jeg gjemte backupkodene til googlekontoene mine
<Malinux> hm, kanskje det burde vært en sånn diger advarsel når du flasher?
<Malinux> "Hei, har du husket å ta backup din glemske gærning?"
<Mathias> hehe
<fyksen> Malinux,  hehe, jeg har gitt opp og ta backup jeg.. Lar bare google ta vare på kontaktene mine, og ubuntu one ta bildene, så får applikasjonene kjøre sin egen sjø :P
<Mathias> jeg tar aldri vare på kontaktene
<Mathias> samler opp sinnsykt mye krimskrams
 * RoyK mumler noe om at man ikke kjører på sjøen, men "seiler" egen sjø
<RoyK> kanskje jesus hadde vannplana til Amerika i Bibelen 2?
<RoyK> dvs - han kom jo tilbake til Lørenskog i bibelen 2 :D
 * Malinux har ikke lest bibelen2
 * Malinux har gått på vannet mange ganger
<RoyK> den av Are Kalvø og Steffen Kvernland
<RoyK> hysterisk morsomt ;)
<Malinux> hører rykter om det ja
<geirha> Som lydbok
<Mathias> bare å ha alle man-sidene som bibel
<RoyK> http://bash.org/?178890
<Mathias> :P
<Mathias> natta
<RoyK> ja, klokka er jo over fire :D
<RoyK> søpleserveren begynte å gjøre mye rart nå
#ubuntu-no 2013-03-14
<fyksen> Heihei!
<RoyK> mrn
<RoyK> hrmf
<RoyK> er det noen måte å få ubuntu desktop til å ignorere feil? den kommer opp med "system program problem detected - report?" hver gang noe tryner, og dette skal brukes til noe der jeg *ikke* vil ha sånt fjas
 * RoyK skrudde av apport, så ble det rolig
<Mathias> RoyK: hehe
<Mathias> gled deg til den rapporterer at rapporteringen har krasjet
<RoyK> den holder helt kjeft nå ;)
<Mathias> :P
 * Mathias skrur opp volumet :D
<Mathias> dere vet vel hvilken dag det er idag?
<RoyK> torsdag?
<RoyK> ta-band-og-konsertbilde-dag
<geirha> Blåsejobbdag
<Mathias> hint: 3
<Mathias> er den fjortende i tredje, hvis du setter det i tall sånn som amerikanere gjør, gir det mer mening :P
<RoyK> 22/7?
<Mathias> 3.14
<Mathias> eller 03.14
<RoyK> ja, 22/7 ;)
<Mathias> duas
<Mathias> 22/7 detter ut etter 2 desimaler
<RoyK> jada, men en gang for ørtogfjørti år siden, var det noen som kom opp med 22/7 som teori til pi
<geirha> Tja, de skriver det vel 3/14
<geirha> Menne, det er steak and blow job day også
<RoyK> ...og bursdagen til Einstein
<geirha> tilfeldighet?
<Mathias> geirha: nei
<Mathias> btw, er god timeslønn å prate dritt med barnevernet
<Aeyoun> Mathias: er du verneverdig?
<Mathias> ja
<Mathias> nonsenset mitt må beskyttes
<Aeyoun> Hvem skal beskytte oss fra deg? :-P
<Mathias> RoyK :P
<Aeyoun> Har noen Ubuntu One Music Streaming?
<Aeyoun> Jeg fikk trial etter å ha kjøpt denne sangen http://www.dbtv.no/?vid=2224757138001 og fikk 6mnd. trial. Jeg finner bare ikke ut hvordan det er meningen jeg skal laste opp mine 20 GB med musikk til tjenesten.
<Aeyoun> Ei heller skjønner jeg hvordan jeg finner filene jeg har kjøpt på maskinen min. De skulle ligge i ~/Ubuntu\ One/, sant?
<blaamann> Aeyoun:  ~/.ubuntuone/Purchased
<blaamann> Laste opp musikk gjør du enklest ved å synkronisere Music-katalogen din på vanlig måte IIRC.
<blaamann> https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/where-is-the-music-i-purchased-from-the-ubuntu-one-music-store-111/
<blaamann> https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/how-do-i-move-my-existing-music-to-ubuntu-one/
<blaamann> jepp
<Mathias> disse bøssebærerne har en eller annen form for filmsensor
<Aeyoun> --- google.com ping statistics --- 500 packets transmitted, 318 received, 36% packet loss, time 500474ms
<Aeyoun> Lite skår i gleden med å endelig ha fått ADSL igjen.
<Aeyoun> (Har oppdatert til Raring Ringtail i melllomtiden. Driver issue.)
#ubuntu-no 2013-03-15
<Mathias> 30 herlige kuldegrader
<Mathias> hmm, mulig å sette opp ordentlig auto-update?
<Mathias> at den oppdaterer automagisk med mindre det ikke innebærer en restart
<IvarB_> det har jeg lurt på også
<IvarB> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/automatic-updates.html
<Mathias> *slenge på neste film*
<Aeyoun> brb, reboot to install new network card
<jo-erlend> fyksen, jeg beklager at jeg har vært så horribelt treg med å svare på meldingene dine. Det har vært så vanvittig mye i det siste. Men uken som kommer vil være fin. :)
<RoyK> jeg. er. så. lei. av. vinter. nå.
<hjd> "Det snør, det snør, tiddelibom" :P
<IvarB> å fy FAEN så vondt det går an å få i hode... urk
<RoyK> Aeyoun: hva bruker du ubuntu til?
<jo-erlend> RoyK, jobber ikke du med vær?  :)
<RoyK> nei
<jo-erlend> gjorde det før? Eller værdata?
<RoyK> jobba hos nilu.no før
<jo-erlend> aha. Du ble så lei av været at du slutta? :)
<RoyK> men det var ikke vær
<jo-erlend> ok. Jeg har vel bare snappet opp at du har litt innsikt.
<RoyK> det var for lite it-miljø der på unix
<jo-erlend> morsom tanke som slo meg nå; ville det være mulig å kjøpe rettighetene til en norsk artist mot artistens vilje og legge musikken ut under en CC-lisens?
<Malinux> kommer an på hvem som har rettighetene i utg. punktettror jeg
<jo-erlend> mhm. Det er det som er spørsmålet; hvor mange av sine rettigheter er det artistene selger?
<jo-erlend> en folkebevegelse som gikk ut på å kjøpe rettighetene til Lillebjørn Nilsens musikk, for så å gi ham rettighetene til sin musikk mot at den ble lagt ut under en CC-lisens ville antakelig være mer effektiv propaganda enn de tingene Piratpartiet driver med, tror jeg. Spørsmålet er om det ville være mulig å gjøre noe sånt.
<Malinux> et eksempel. på en eller annen måte på 80-tallet ble nesten hele Beatles-katalogen lagt ut for salg
<Malinux> og Paul McCartney prøvde å kjøpe de opp for at ikke rettighetene skulle havne i andres hender, men ble altså slått av Michael Jackson som bød høyere
<jo-erlend> ah. Stemmer. Takk for det eksempelet :)
<Aeyoun> Flanke! Nytt nettverkskort fikset ikke problemene jeg har i Raring Ringtail.
<jo-erlend> jøiemeg. Kjøpte du nytt nettverkskort for å få en utviklingsversjon av Ubuntu til å kjøre ordentlig? Respektabelt :)
<Aeyoun> Mister periodisk nettverk, og har kjempelav overføringshastighet på kortet. Stort pakketap.
<jo-erlend> dette er stasjonær, forstår jeg?
<jo-erlend> ah, eller er det snakk om ethernet?
<jo-erlend> hadde et nettverkskort jeg slet veldig med en gang. Det fungerte veldig fint så lenge jeg ikke kjørte det hardt. Løsningen var å sette en variabel et sted som økte en eller annen buffer. Antakelig i /etc/sysctl.conf, men jeg husker ikke detaljene. Kan være noe du har lyst til å kikke på hvis symptomene stemmer?
<jo-erlend> Aeyoun?
<jo-erlend> Aeyoun, har du beskrevet dette noe sted?
<Aeyoun> Ikke alt på et sted, men iindividuelle problemer i launchpad.
<Aeyoun> Det har vært dagen for teite bugs. Både på jobb og på privaten.
<Aeyoun> Se på denne dummeskapen, for eksempel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python2.7/+bug/1155804
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1155804 in python3.3 (Ubuntu) "python2.7 crashed with signal 5 in g_object_newv()" [Undecided,New]
<jo-erlend> kult hvis du samler det til en "artikkel".
<Aeyoun> jo-erlend: artikkel? jeg har ikke vært blogger på flere år. :P
<Aeyoun> jo-erlend: artikkel? jeg har ikke vært blogger på flere år. :P
<Aeyoun> Tja, da har man lært at feilen bokstavelig talt kan ligge i nettverkskabelen. :-P
<geirha> Må passe på at den er stram og fin mellom begrene, vettu. Det skal si pling, ikke fwoing
<Aeyoun> Så og si alt jeg har av ladekabler har lidd samme skjebnen: støvsugerrobotbitt!
<IvarB> haha
<IvarB> 1st world problem deluxe
<Aeyoun> Neida. De må da ha sånne nede i den tredje verden også. Hvem andre skal støvsuge for dem?
#ubuntu-no 2013-03-16
<Mathias> Aeyoun: den 4. :P
<Mathias> dumme transmission
<Mathias> sier at torrenten er 100% men etter at jeg verifiserte den var den 99,9%
<blaamann> jo-erlend: I praksis tror jeg slik frikjøping er nær sagt umulig av flere grunner. Forlagsrettigheter (som de fleste artister har overdratt og som var det MJ kjøpte av ATV), masterrettigheter (rettigheter knyttet til en spesiell innspilling), opphavsrett (som må ha LN tillatelse ved overdragelse) osv gjør dette, som jeg sa, i praksis umulig. Hele industrien ville kjempet imot dette også.
<blaamann> Legg merke til at jeg skrev "tror jeg" ^
<RoyK> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTqA4cl6hQ0
<RoyK> aften
<IvarB> afetn
<RoyK> atefn
<RoyK> http://xkcd.com/806/
<Mathias> kvd
<RoyK> hr mths mstt vkln sn gjn?
<Mathias> mhm
<Mathias> kjdlg . s lm trk
 * RoyK går ofte tom for vokaler om morran
<RoyK> mens konsonantene kanskje forsvinner i helga
<Mathias> :P
<Mathias> tror jeg skal kvelde snart
<Mathias> håper at limet har tørket imorgen
<Mathias> klarte å knekke ene hengselet på håndleddstøttesaken til tastaturet
<RoyK> sugru!
<Mathias> hørtes ut som et nerf'a banneord
<RoyK> http://sugru.com/
<RoyK> funker fint til å fikse ting
<RoyK> søk på youtube
<Mathias> ååå
<Mathias> den der saken
 * Mathias sverger til teip og epoxy
<Mathias> muligens også krympeplast og ubuntu
 * RoyK bruker også sånt, men også sugru om gaffa ikke funker
<Mathias> muligens også cat5e
<Mathias> fine tannpirkere
<Mathias> synd jeg klarte å herpe krympetanga :\
<IvarB> sugru eier
<RoyK> eier hva?
<Mathias> viser seg at de ikke er lagd for å brukes som hammer selvom de er lagd i stål
<RoyK> haha
<Mathias> slo inn den ene splinten som holdt den sammen
<Mathias> skulle prøve å fikse så ble den skutt ut
<Mathias> ga opp etter 30 timer irritasjon
 * RoyK gir Mathias en skrutrekker og ber ham slå inn en firtomspiker
<Mathias> er noe superfancy fjær-opplegg inni der som er mongo
<RoyK> greit å bruke verktøy til det det er laga for
<Mathias> jau
<Mathias> mulig jeg en eller annen gang orker å prøve å mose den sammen igjen
<Mathias> ikke lett å presse to fjærer opp mens man setter på et deksel og holder inne 3-5 splinter
<RoyK> noen som har forslag om en god film?
<Mathias> trenger liksom minst 3 hender
<Mathias> the living daylights
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> james bond?
<Mathias> jepp
<Mathias> tror jeg har en dårlig kondensator i tven :\
<Mathias> den har begynt å lage en irriterende pipelyd
<Mathias> tar et par timer med svart skjerm før man hører den, men uansett
<RoyK> rund eller flat tv?
<Mathias> sol-aktig, inneholder gass i den fjerde aggregattilstanden
 * Mathias tar en RoyK (aka, natta!)
<Mathsterk> oooo, en glemt irssi
#ubuntu-no 2013-03-17
<RoyK>  
<Mathias>  
<jo-erlend>  
<Mathias> yo-erlend
<jo-erlend> :)
 * Mathias er lei james bond :S
<Mathias> er fortsatt 50 min igjen av the living daylights, har sett på den siden igår ellernoe
<jo-erlend> hah, jeg hadde en sånn greie en gang da jeg var liten. Videospilleren hadde en funksjon som automatisk spolte tilbake og spilte på nytt. Det ble Ørneredet om og om igjen :) Jeg kan vel fremdeles nesten alle replikkene utenat. :)
<Mathias> haha
<Mathias> har bare pauset den og glemt den
<Mathias> oppdaget at den fortsatt var på pause i AWXi
<jo-erlend> hva er det?
<Mathias> https://www.dropbox.com/s/rl1sx77kndh7mzs/Screenshot%20from%202013-03-17%2011%3A36%3A22.png
<Mathias> webinterfjes til xbmc
<Mathias> litt fancyere enn den som følger med :P
<jo-erlend> aha. Tror kanskje jeg må lage en mediaboks/hjemmeserver snart.
<Mathias> la den kjøre openelec :P
<jo-erlend> hva er det?
<Mathias> open embedded linux entertainment center
<Mathias> http://openelec.tv/
<Mathias> http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/image/1103/marsapan_phoenix_13070.jpg
<Mathias> jeg fant jeg fant
<Mathias> middagsbjelle som henger på den stolpen
<Mathias> og macgyver har vært på mars, saken holdes jo sammen av teip og folie
 * RoyK lurer på om nasa burde prøve Hugin neste gang i stedet for den jallagreia de har brukt der
 * RoyK er så dritlei vinter nå at han kan spy
<Mathias> hugin <3
<Mathias> du får spørre om råbildene så du kan stifte sammen selv :P
<RoyK> hehe
<Mathias> http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/image/1303/volcano_reitze_1280.jpg
<Mathias> wth?
<RoyK> jau
<RoyK> masse lyn i vulkanutbrudd
<Mathias> du har hatt en dårlig dag hvis du blir truffet av lynet i et vulkanutbrudd
<RoyK> google eyjafjallajökull ;)
<RoyK> (og uttal det gjerne riktig)
<Mathias> *finne youtube-video*
<RoyK> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jq-sMZtSww
<Mathias> http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/image/1303/CPanstarrsParkes_Sarkissian.jpg
<Mathias> verdens største wok-panne
<RoyK> den her er litt større http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Arecibo_Observatory_Aerial_View.jpg
<Mathias> er sikker masse fugledritt i den, så nei takk :P
<Mathias> hadde sikkert vært jævla kult med rattkjelke i den da, må bare flytte saken til en kaldere plass :P
<Mathias> http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/image/1303/tardigrade_eyeofscience_1024.jpg
<Mathias> den har en kanon i trynet
<jo-erlend> RoyK, så morsomt ut å sykle i den der. :)
<RoyK> hehe
 * RoyK leker litt med pi for å prøve å pare den med mobilen - tenkte å lage en greie som kan stappes inni en gammel analog telefon sånn at jeg kan bruke en av televerkets grå for å ringe via blåtann med mobilen
<f00f> hva er hensikten med det?
<RoyK> gøy, vel
<RoyK> må alt ha en hensikt?
<f00f> nei, men om det er gøy så er vel det en hensikt godt nok i seg selv
<RoyK> nettopp
<RoyK> hadde ikke dette sd-kortet vært så forbanna treigt...
<Mathias> skaff deg et klasse 10 kort :P
<Mathias> koster 170 kr på komplett for et 16gb klasse 10 kort
<Mathias> microsd vel og merke men følger med adapter :D
<RoyK> det er merka som klasse 10
<RoyK> men suger uansett
<Mathias> lol
<RoyK> skal bare ta backup av det - stapper inn et "sandisk extreme pro" som påstår det klarer 95MB/s - ikke at kortleseren på pien klarer det, men det går nok fortere
<RoyK> på kortleser klarer søplekortet 3MB/s
<Mathias> lol
<jo-erlend> Det er vel også den store svakheten når det gjelder ARM SoC-er på markedet; USB2 holder ikke. Med USB 3 begynner det å komme seg, men det er det vel ingen av dem som har?
<RoyK> usb2 holder vel til det meste på småting
<RoyK> usb3 er jo pci-e, og SoC-ting har jo normalt ikke noe pci-e
<RoyK> dvs - soc-ting har normalt ikke vanlige busser
<Mathias> busser er kostbare
<Mathias> og å få de i rute er enda vanskeligere!
<f00f> USB2 holder ikke?
<f00f> holder ikke til hva?
<Mathias> bruk :P
<jo-erlend> for å si det på en annen måte; de nye SoC-ene er kraftige nok til at jeg ville kunne bruke dem til det meste jeg gjør på en desktop – bortsett fra svært begrenset IO.
<RoyK> ja... kortleseren til pi-en er vel 33MHz 8bit
<Mathias> RoyK: la oss leve på 60-tallet, megacycles
<RoyK> det er til og med dårligere enn usb2
<RoyK> Mathias: hertz var vel ganske innarbeida allerede på 60-tallet?
<jo-erlend> OMAP5 får både DDR3, USB3 og SATA2. Noen som tør å gjette på hvor mye jeg gleder meg til IGEPv5? :)
<Mathias> The term cycles per second was largely replaced by hertz by the 1970s. fra wikien
<Mathias> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Megacycles#History
<RoyK> ah
<RoyK> trodde hertz-betegnelsen var mye eldre, jeg...
<jo-erlend> jeg gjorde også det.
<RoyK> ...så kommer det en fjortis og forteller oss historie ;)
<jo-erlend> haha :)
<Mathias> \o/
<jo-erlend> noen som vet hva som skal skje når jeg kobler en OTG-enhet til en annen OTG-enhet? Jeg tenker å bruke Nokia N8 som minne og minnekortleser for Nexus 7.
<RoyK> otg?
<Mathias> on the go
<Mathias> jo-erlend: kommer an på om du bruker en otg-kabel i en otg-kabel
<Mathias> isåfall vil ene tingen svi seg
<Mathias> men om du bruker den ene som otg og den andre vanlig fungerer det nok
<Mathias> og om det ikke svir seg er det nok uansett dårlig for ene telefonen
<jo-erlend> altså; hvis jeg kobler en OTG-kabel i Nexus 7 og så kobler en vanlig USB->MicroUSB-kabel inn i Nokia N8, så bør Nexus 7 bruke den på samme måte som når jeg kobler den til en PC?
<Mathias> jupp
<jo-erlend> ok, så  det er med andre ord noe spesielt med kabelen annet enn at det er en hunn på den ene siden?
<Mathias> jepp
<Mathias> http://tech2.in.com/how-to/accessories/how-to-make-your-own-usb-otg-cable-for-an-android-smartphone/319982
<jo-erlend> mangetakk :)
<Mathias> lagde en selv :P
<Mathias> veldig praktisk
<jo-erlend> hmm. Er det ikke litt rart at man må roote enheten for å kunne bruke sånt? Det gjør jo tavla mye mer verdifull med en gang.
<Mathias> må man?
<jo-erlend> mhm.
<Mathias> jeg kan fint bruke det uten root
<jo-erlend> i Android eller?
<Mathias> sgs3, kan ihvertfall koble mus og tastatur til
<Mathias> jepp
<Mathias> fungerer også med minnepinne om jeg husker rett
<jo-erlend> de sier at man må roote å bruke StickMount?
<RoyK> nye sd-kortett klarer å få til 20MB/s på pien
<RoyK> burde vel være fornøyd med det...
<jo-erlend> mhm. Morsomt prosjekt du har der. :)
<jo-erlend> Har du tenkt å bruke et USB tastatur for knappene på telefonen da, eller?
<RoyK> hva mener du?
<jo-erlend> var ikke målet å bygge pi inn i en sånn gammel televerket-telefon så du kan ringe med den?
<jo-erlend> http://epla.no/media/u/shops/4705/products/259433/nostalgium_studioistad_061_medium.jpg <-- den der?
<RoyK> den funker nok også, men tenkte mer på den gamle grå med ringeskive
<jo-erlend> ah. Hvordan har du tenkt å fikse det? Høres mer komplisert ut.
<RoyK> dvs - planen er å lage et FXO-grensesnitt og snakke med telefonen som om pi-en var en sentral
<RoyK> FXO er grensesnittet i "veggen" på POTS (analog telefoni), hvor grensesnittet til telefonen er FXS
<jo-erlend> ah.
<RoyK> lager den helst generisk sånn at den kan brukes til alt
<Mathias> jo-erlend: https://www.dropbox.com/s/kzwufx5r42mlap1/2013-03-17%2015.42.08.png
<jo-erlend> Mathias, der hadde du brukt en Nokia-telefon som minne for en Android-enhet?
<Mathias> mhm
<jo-erlend> og du behøvde ikke å roote først?
<Mathias> er stock
<jo-erlend> ok. Jeg fant ut at OTG-kabelen fra Nokia ikke funker. Så jeg må skaffe meg en ny. Men det høres jo bra ut. Lurer på om jeg da også ville kunne bruke en sånn 4G-dongle? Mangler vel kanskje drivere og sånt.
<Mathias> å?
<jo-erlend> hva spør du om?
<jo-erlend> pluggen på OTG-kabelen er annerledes. Så den funker på Nokiaen, men ikke på Nexusen.
<Mathias> lol
<jo-erlend> skal nok ha meg en Nexus 4 etterhvert, tenker jeg.
<jo-erlend> hehe: http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=769402&cks=ASS&assoc=26FB581C-3DAA-4F6A-AEA0-8720D71DBD87#extra
<RoyK> er nexusen åpen sånn at man kan installere nye ting uten å roote den?
<jo-erlend> se på de beskrivelsene! "Mobilt bredbåndgenerering", "Applikasjonsprogramvare", "Mobiltelefonbeskjedstjenester", "Snarbeskjedstjenester", "Mobiltelefonstjenester", "Støttede digitalvideostandarder" :)
<jo-erlend> RoyK, nye ting?
<RoyK> tja - om du vil ha ubuntu på den, for eksempel+
<RoyK> ?
<jo-erlend> da må du roote den. Men det er jo naturligvis derfor jeg ville ha Nexus 7 og derfor jeg vil ha Nexus 4. Android er bra, men det er jo ingen tvil om at jeg vil ønske å kjøre Ubuntu på alt sammen etterhvert.
<RoyK> taste med plaster er noe herk
<jo-erlend> har du herpa fingrene?
<RoyK> ikke så mye
<RoyK> jeg og Malinux skal lage hullkamera (camera obscura), så jeg har klipt opp noen ølbokser og klarte å skjære meg litt
<Mathias> auda
<jo-erlend> fikk meg et lite brannsår på venstre pekefinger for en stund siden. Fikk ikke spilt gitar ordentlig på over en uke. Ække så mye som skal til.
<Mathias> det som er verst er når du klarer å skjære deg langs hele fingeren
<RoyK> har ikke prøvd det :P
<Mathias> kan fraråde det
<RoyK> hvordan klarte du det?
<Mathias> skarp kniv + hardplast
<RoyK> høres litt ekkelt ut
<Mathias> plasten sprekker, kniven flyr i en helvettes fart
<Mathias> tror det er på tide med ny teiprull
<Mathias> den jeg har har gått fra rull til ihjeltrampet sak
<Mathias> skulle liksom være et komma der
 * Mathias tar et komma fra jo-erlend og putter det inn
<IvarB> ,,
<IvarB> her har du 2 til
<Mathias> ¸¸
<RoyK> ...
<Mathias> ………
<Mathias> signer her: ……………………………………………………………
<RoyK> :þ
<Mathias> :·Þ
<jo-erlend> bra dette ikke er en Windows-kanal, ellers hadde mange fått ødelagt skjermene sine nå :>
<Mathias> hahaha
<Mathias> you-9-cåod
<Malinux> hvorfor ville skjermen blitt ødelagt nå på windows? :)
<jo-erlend> <Mathias> signer her: ……………………………………………………………
<jo-erlend> de ville ha gjort som de fikk beskjed om :>
<RoyK> Mathias: fint om den beskjeden står på bunnen av et tomt ark ;)
<Mathias> kan space ut hele saken
<Mathias>  
<Mathias>  
<Mathias>  
<Mathias> osv.
<jo-erlend> Radar i Mash gjorde jo det for å spare tid. Lot obersten signere blanke ark :)
<Malinux> hihi
<Mathias> tror jeg må få mamma til å gjøre det
<Mathias> nei vent, jeg har jo scanner
<Mathias> bare lage klistremerker
<Mathias> kanskje jeg joiner ##windows snart, høhøhø
<jo-erlend> de er flinke i den kanalen. Eller har i hvertfall vært det før.
<Mathias> #windows på efnet da :p
<Malinux> på #windows når man spør om hjelp til noe som ikke virker, så er det sikkert standard at de svarer: "have you tried to turn it off and on again?"
<Mathias> have you tried to format?
<Mathias> ikke reinstallere, bare formatere
<Malinux> :)
<Mathias> hørt om formaterende insekt? :P
<Mathias> au, klarte faen å "knekke" hofta
<RoyK> øh?
 * RoyK aner krisemaksimering
<Mathias> kom et høyt knak fra hofta :\
<RoyK> du hadde nok merka det om noe faktisk knakk ;)
<Mathias> derfor jeg puttet det i gåsetegn
<Mathias> samme følelsen som når du "knekker" fingrene
<jo-erlend> denne videoen er jo skikkelig Ubuntu: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1276623088715
<Mathias> omnomnomnomnomnomnom
<Mathias> det var en god burger
<RoyK> ser ut som om omap5 ikke har noen framtid
<Mathias> omap?
<hjd> Mathias: ARM-brett http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Omap
<hjd> Hvorfor har de ikke noen fremtid+
<hjd> ?
<Mathias> oh
<RoyK> ser ut som om TI har tuppa en haug med folk og satser på andre ting
<IvarB> hmm, feedly var litt nice
<Mathias> tror jeg legger meg
<Mathias> hmm
<Malinux> i kapitalismens navn, la oss stoppe adblockere.... http://www.itavisen.no/913444/google-kaster-ut-annonse-stoppere
<Atluxity> en ufri platform er og blir en ufri platform
<Malinux> nettopp
<f00f> man kan fortsatt bruke adblock da
<f00f> google vil bare ikke distribuere adblock via butikken sin
#ubuntu-no 2014-03-10
<Skandix> morn
<citoyen> morn
<IvarB> morn
<user> Finnes det en bra pdfleser? dokumentviser insisterer på å tilpasse til høyde isteden for bredde og da klarer jeg ikke å lese
<Skandix> adobe ?
<user> til linux?
<geirha> evince?
<user> det er den som heter dokumentviser
<geirha> Ja, den tilpasser på bredde her
<geirha> i 12.04
<user> Jeg kan velge at den skal det
<user> men hvis jeg skroller feil hopper den tilbake
<user> også hvis jeg bruker indexen
<Skandix> hehe, fikk melding av morra mi at nette var tregt...hehe
<Malinux> når nettene blir treige, og bitsa setter inn
<Malinux> nettet til mine foreldre datt stadig ut, men etter de fikk ny router, så tror jeg ikke de har hatt noen problemer
<Andyoslo> Noen som har noen erfaringer med Ubuntu 14.04?
<hjd> Hva legger du i erfaringer?
<Andyoslo> Spessielt stabilitet
<RoyK> Andyoslo: eh - den er ikke sluppet ennå ;)
<RoyK> Andyoslo: skal du ha noe stabilt, så bruk 12.04
<Andyoslo> Jeg veit det, er en day build
<RoyK> den vil kunne oppgraderes enkelt til 14.04.1 når den slippes
<Andyoslo> Er ikke redd for beta software
<RoyK> blir bare litt rart å spørre om stabilitet når greia ikke er lansert
<Andyoslo> Ting kan være stabilt selv i Beta :)
<RoyK> joda
<RoyK> men nye distroer har ofte masse kødd med pakkekonflikter og sånt
<Andyoslo> Eneste jeg opplevde på jobben var at Teamviewer ikke ville installeres, manglet en pakke
<hjd> De siste utviklingssyklusen har det blitt bedre, mye fordi de har automatiske tester som fanger opp en god del av pakker som ikke passer sammen, ikke kan installeres osv før de lager en daily iso. Når det er sagt, er det jo en utviklingsversjon så det vil lure feil rundt hjørnene
<Andyoslo> Gir i alle fall litt mere utfordringer da
<user> Er 14.04 klart?
<user> Er den bedre enn 13.10? 13.10 suger med ATI
<geirha> Er det noe som ikke suger med ATI?
<hjd> user: 17 April :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<user> geirha: windows
<geirha> user: da-dunk-tsssjj
<qwebirc91053> hei
<qwebirc91053> :)
<qwebirc91053> nettleseren min er låst seg til halv sjerm instilling. hvordan får eg låst den opp slik jeg kan bruke fullskjerm?
<qwebirc91053> har fått det til mangen ganger men klarer ikke huske
#ubuntu-no 2014-03-12
<Skandix> Morgen
<RoyK> dag
<Andyoslo> Kveld
<RoyK> aften
 * Skandix sitter å leser gjennom openvpn man
<Dry_Lips> Hmmm... Satte nettopp opp en nettverksprinter... Jeg bare spekulerer på om måten jeg har gjort det på er for tungvint
<Dry_Lips> Først bruke arp til å finne ut MAC address
<Dry_Lips> Sette opp static DHCP lease i routeren
<Dry_Lips> Installere alskens drivere
<Dry_Lips> legge bruker til lpadmin
<Dry_Lips> gå til http://localhost:631/printers
<RoyK> Dry_Lips: gjetter at den var ganske gammel om du måtte bruke statisk arp
<Dry_Lips> velge LPD/LPR
<Dry_Lips> fylle ut IP etc
<RoyK> er ikke alt lpr?
<Dry_Lips> Nei, en masse forskjellige alternativer
<RoyK> prøv lpr
<Dry_Lips> jojo
<Dry_Lips> det var det jeg gjorde
<Dry_Lips> Men da er jo IP hardcodet
<RoyK> har den ikke en webserver?
<Dry_Lips> nei, ikke som jeg vet om
<RoyK> type http://ip.til.printer/
<RoyK> du må jo 10 år tilbake før skrivere ikke hadde det :P
<Dry_Lips> vel, skal prøve, men det stod ingenting om det i veiledningen
<Mathias> regel #1; ikke følg veiledninger
<Mathias> man, man, man og RoyK
<RoyK> hihi
 * RoyK tar det som et ord om tillit
<geirha> obs, obs, husk å prøve help før man
<Dry_Lips> den hadde en webserver, RoyK... Faktisk en mailserver også :O
<RoyK> ja, de fleste har
<Dry_Lips> Men altså... La oss si at jeg ikke hadde Static DHCP lease på routeren... Kunne jeg ha brukt "WINS Server IP Address"
<RoyK> wins er ikke tema
<RoyK> wins er steinalderskit fra mikkesoft
<Dry_Lips> aha
<Dry_Lips> hmm... fant noe under "boot method"... der kan jeg visst velge "static" istedenfor DHCP
<RoyK> ja
<RoyK> funker bedre
<RoyK> gammel laserprinter eller noe?
<Dry_Lips> ikke så veldig gammel, nei
<Dry_Lips> men mer kluss med å sette den opp enn jeg skulle ha ønsket
<RoyK> satte opp en 15 år gammel laserprinter jeg fikk hos mamma og pappa
<RoyK> masse pes
<Dry_Lips> hehe, det skulle jeg tro
<RoyK> kom opp til slutt, da
<Dry_Lips> FÃ¥r du tak i tonerkassetter og slikt til den da?
<RoyK> varer jo nesten evig
<RoyK> men ja, finnes på ebukta
<RoyK> en tonerkassett varer jo 10k utskrifter eller lenger
<RoyK> så de vil nok ikke trenge en ny en på noen år
<Aeyoun> Skandix: Sett opp pfSense på routeren din og bruk den til VPN
<RoyK> eller bare *wrt
<RoyK> funker det også
<Aeyoun> Det er elegant å bruke nettverkshardware til nettverksting.
<RoyK> joda
<RoyK> men kan pfsense virklig gjøre det?
<RoyK> mesteaparten av nettverksmaskinvare er jo noe helta annet
<Aeyoun> RoyK: pfSense gjør IPSec, i2tp, openvpn, og pptp out-of-the-box.
<Aeyoun> pfSense er, … fabulous.
<RoyK> Aeyoun: jada, men *wrt gjør mye av det samme
<RoyK> og pptp suger gamperæv
<Aeyoun> Nei, det har sitt bruksområdet det som mye annet.
<RoyK> tja
<Aeyoun> RoyK: dd-wrt har ads på nettsiden sin. Trust-inspiring.
<RoyK> det er så fullt av hull at det er vondt
<RoyK> pptp, en "standard" fra microsoft som fremdeles er i "experimental" som rfc
<Aeyoun> Det er svakheter i protokollen. Ikke direkte hull. Standarisert low-grade crypto.
<Aeyoun> Godt nok for å surfe porn fra jobb. ;P
<RoyK> ja, dermed ikke god
<Aeyoun> … ehm. Jo. Etter langt-bedre-enn-ingenting prinsippet.
<RoyK> om du vil sørfe porr så kan du gjøre det på bedre måter
<RoyK> ok, det er ikke bra nok, men vi driter i sikkerheten og sier det er greit?
<RoyK> http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc2637 <-- sorry - informational
<RoyK> men fremdeles søppel
<Skandix> Aeyoun: meh, gidder det ikke. Men då må jeg ta frem DD-WRT routern... får vell bare gjøre det siden jeg er så lat :P
#ubuntu-no 2014-03-14
<Malinux> samba slutter visst aldri å forbause meg. Prøver å åpne en delt mappe og i stedet for å åpne mappen, så prøver den å åpne den i gedit
<Malinux> en annen som er konfet på samme måte åpner seg på rett måte :)
<Malinux> prøvde på windows-maskinen nå, og der virker ting :p
<RoyK> hehe
<Malinux> RoyK: jeg driver å setter opp crashplan på serveren til veninna mi
<Malinux> har installert saker for x11 + at x11 forward er på
<Malinux> så ssh -X bruker@<ip>
<Malinux> men ingen Crashplandesktop dukker opp
<RoyK> hm...
<RoyK> funker noe enkelt? xterm? xeyes?
<Malinux> installerte x11-xserver-utils
<Malinux> xterm er ikke installert, men kan installere og sjekke
<RoyK> mulig du må logge ut og inn igjen - du trenger xauth også, men den burde bli med på lasset
<Malinux> har logget ut og inn og sånt
<Malinux> den har jeg også
<RoyK> ok
<Malinux> xterm starter
<RoyK> ok, da funker jo X
<Malinux> hm, vent litt, jeg tror kanskje jeg har stoppet crashplan deamon for å konfe noe skal starte for å være sikker
<RoyK> klientene skal vel komme opp uanestt
<Malinux> sant nok, og det gjør den ikke
<Skandix> God Dag
<geirha> God dag.
<Malinux> god dag Skandix
<Malinux> RoyK: så hva i all verden kan det være mon tro. Den dukker jo opp på min server
<Skandix> :(
<Malinux> Skandix lei seg?
<Skandix> feil screen :P
<Skandix> men er ikke lei meg, er bare jævlig stiv
<Malinux> eh, oki :)
<Skandix> i kroppen lol :P
<Malinux> :p
<Skandix> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m5q7yusy0f1qzpkdyo1_500.jpg
<Malinux> jeg fant crashplan-loggen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7089571/
<Malinux> det er visst ei pakke som mangelr eller noe
<RoyK> Malinux: hæ?
<Malinux> ja?
<RoyK> kommer cp-klienten på serverkonsollet?
<Malinux> det er paste fra: /usr/local/crashplan/log/ui_error.log
<Malinux> eh, hæ?
<Malinux> jeg prøver å starte crashplan-guiet i fra serveren
<Malinux> slik som fungerer utmerket på min egen server
<Malinux> i følge denne: http://www.experts-exchange.com/Programming/System/Linux/Q_26861190.html
<Malinux> trenger jeg: libgtk-java
<Malinux> men den finnes ikke i ubuntu :p
<Malinux> gikk når jeg installerte pakken libgtk-2.0 et eller annet :)
<Malinux> libgtk2.0-0
<geirha> Jeg har fått 100 poeng på et av svarene mine..! http://askubuntu.com/a/23438/9016
<Malinux> geirha: grattis ;)
<geirha> fikk gullmedalje og greier
<Malinux> i posten? :P :)
<Malinux> men bra, det virker som mange svar er type ikke så bra. Jeg burde kanskje vært flink til å stemme svar opp eller ned selv
<RoyK> Malinux: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 <-- er gtk installert?
<RoyK> geirha: :)
<Malinux> RoyK: den pakken fant jeg ikke, men som jeg sa. da jeg installerte libgtk2.0-0 så virket det i alle fall
<RoyK> ok :)
#ubuntu-no 2014-03-15
<Andyoslo> Hmmm
<Andyoslo> Prøver å dele en mappe jeg har på desktop'en, men får feilmeldingen: net usershare returned error 255: net usershare cannot convert name "Evryone" to a SID. Access denied
<IvarB> samba?
<Andyoslo> Ja
<IvarB> sjekk om http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=958457
<IvarB> -sjekk om
#ubuntu-no 2014-03-16
<Andyoslo> Prøvde å endre det aktuelle stedet i smb.comf, men det funka aldri, selv ikke etter restart, mulig det kan ha noe å gjøre med den betaen av Ubuntu 14.04 jeg kjørte
<Andyoslo> Nå er det Ubuntu 13.10 på den
<Malinux_> og nå virker det eller hur?
<Andyoslo> Ja, funka uten at jeg måtte gjøre noe spess, annet enn å installere Samba
<Malinux_> ok. Har du rapport inn bug, om det er en bug som gjør at det ikke virker på 14.04? Evt. sjekket om buggen allerede er rapportert inn?
<Malinux_> om den er, så kan man trykke at this bug is affecting me too eller noe slikt
<Andyoslo> Nei, har ikke meldt det inn, mulig det kan ha vært meg som skreiv et eller annet feil i smb.comf også
<Andyoslo> *Mimre* Fant akuratt nå igjen install cd'en min til Ubuntu 7.04, mener å huske at det var første utgaven av Ubuntu jeg installerte
<Malinux> festy fawn eller noe slikt
<Malinux> det vr den andre jeg installerte, men var fordi jeg ikke visste hvordan utgiversyklusen fungerte på den tiden.
<Malinux> jeg installerte ubuntu første gang måneden før 7.04 kom, nemlig 6.10
<Malinux> ellers fikke jeg en cd med 5.10 på tror jeg det var, en offesiell cd, men tror jeg bare startet live-cd-en og ikke noe mer på den
<Malinux> sliter enda med at terminalen lagger :S
<Malinux> via ssh
<Malinux> har fjernet x11-forwarding i kommandoen jeg ssh-er meg inn med, men lagger like vel
<Andyoslo> Husker ikke hva den het, men jeg ble frista til å installere den på en virtuell maskin
<Andyoslo> I 2006 kom forresten Ubuntu ut 3 ganger på et år, var vell 6.04, 6.06 og 6.10..............
<hjd> Andyoslo: Nja, Dapper Drake var planlagt som 6.04 men ble utsatt og endte opp som 6.06 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Malinux> eneste jeg kan tenke meg er at en eller annen alpha eller beta-release har hatt 6.04-som versjonsnummer
<Malinux> uten at jeg kan dokumentere det
<geirha> 6.04 finnes ikke
<Andyoslo> Merkelig
<Andyoslo> Mener å huske at jeg har sett en versjon med det nummeret
<geirha> Vel, som hjd sier, Dapper Drake var planlagt som 6.04 men endte opp som 6.06
<IvarB> kan stemme
<Andyoslo> Kan det være da at jeg har sett en alpha eller beta utgave som het 6.04 da...............
<IvarB> kan være at du har sett at 6.04 SKULLE komme
<Andyoslo> Mulig
<IvarB> som geirha sier
<Andyoslo> Ser at dere har rett mine herrer
<IvarB> selvfølgelig har vi det
<IvarB> :P
<Andyoslo> orroklumpen :-P
<geirha> Jepp, jeg har alltid rett (bortsett fra de gangene jeg tar feil).
<Andyoslo> Haha, Morroklumpen :-P
<IvarB> for da har jeg rett :P
<IvarB> sammen er vi perfekte :P
<Andyoslo> Og hva er betegnelsen perfekt da mine herrer?
<Andyoslo> Ser forresten en rekke henvisninger til 6.04 fra sent 2005 \ tidlig 2006, men det var vell før de flyttet releasen
<Andyoslo> Verden har i alle fall gått fremover siden jeg installerte Redhat Linux versjon 5.2 i 1998
<RoyK>  
<RoyK> Andyoslo: 6.04 finnes ikke. 6.06 ble versjonen
<RoyK> Malinux: om det lagger, kan du bruke mosh
<RoyK> Malinux: men om det lagger på en 100Mbps-link (eller hva du nå hadde igjen), så er nok noe feil et sted
<Malinux> RoyK: og hva er og hvordan virker mosh?
<RoyK> Malinux: det er en implementasjon av ssh som kjører over udp
<RoyK> den bruker ssh for initiell autentisering og tar resten over udp
<Malinux> ok
<RoyK> så når du lukker laptoppen din hjemme og finner en hotspot på kafé, så kobler mosh seg til igjen i bakgrunnen
<RoyK> funker fett
<Malinux> ok
<RoyK> og er helt async
#ubuntu-no 2015-03-09
<AndyOslo> Da fikk jeg endelig den ADS-B mottageren til å fungere på Raspberry Pi
<AndyOslo> Hjalp med en iPad strømforsyning :)
<AndyOslo> Ups, feil rom :)
#ubuntu-no 2015-03-10
<SlimG> Eg ønskar å nytta min ISP sin DNS tenar for forespørslar mot Internet-addresser. Når eg f.eks. koplar meg opp mot eit loaklnettverk i ei bedrift (bedriftlan) over Internet, så ønskar eg å få DNS tenaren på bedriftlan til å svare på *.bedrift.lan spørjingar, og resten vert besvart av min lokale ISP sin DNS tenar.
<SlimG> Er einaste løysing her å nytte ein DNS klient som støttar DNS ruting, eller å legge bedrift.lan addressene på offentlege DNS tenarar? Eller er det ei anna løysing her som fungerar betre?
<RoyK> SlimG: antar at du ikke får brukt ISP-en din sine DNS-servere når du ikke er på ISP-ens nett
<RoyK> SlimG: det er standard praksis å ikke tillate rekursering fra andre steder enn eget nett
<superos> Var det noen som fikk med seg Ubuntu på Dagsrevyen https://instagram.com/p/viysDDIZAY?
<RoyK> fire måneder gammel?
#ubuntu-no 2015-03-11
<thiAs> kan jeg bruke comma i denne kommandoen så jeg får autojoinet flere kanaler samtidig? /channel add -auto #ubuntu-no, #ubuntu-no-offtopic ubuntu-no
<thiAs> får jeg vet at denne fungerer: /channel add -auto #ubuntu-no ubuntu-no
<thiAs> men går dette?: #ubuntu-no, #ubuntu-no-offtopic
<thiAs> med komma
<thiAs> vet du Mathias ?
<Mathias> thiAs: det bør ikke funke
<Mathias> men kan teste litt
<Mathias> nope, det funker ikke
<thiAs> hmm
<thiAs> vet du hva jeg kan gjøre for å legge til at den skal joine 2 kanaler?
<thiAs> autojone
<Mathias> /channel add -auto #ubuntu-no freenode; channel add -auto #ubuntu-no-offtopic
<Mathias> whoops, sleng inn freenode etter den siste der :P
<thiAs> Mathias: thx :D
<RoyK> trench: hva skal du med det kommaet?
<Mathias> RoyK: feil t
<RoyK> doh
#ubuntu-no 2015-03-12
<thiAs> skjer ingen ting når jeg skriver /away i irssi. hva kan grunnen være?
<_404`d> thiAs: /away message for å markere som away, /away for å cleare away status
<thiAs> ja
<thiAs> men skjer absolut ingen ting nå jeg skriver det
<thiAs> jeg blir ikke satt som away
<thiAs> eller får isåfall ikke noe beskjed om det
<thiAs> omg
<thiAs> klaskepanne
<thiAs> bare jeg som glemmer å skrive noe bak :P
<thiAs> /away blablabla
<thiAs> :P
<Malinux> kan det være at det er noe rart som skjer?
<RoyK> funker for meg
#ubuntu-no 2016-03-17
<kensko> Halloen
<RoyK> 2001:700:700:15::/64 - Det er IT-avdelinga til HiOA, det :)
<Mathias> RoyK: :o
<RoyK> Mathias: gjetter det var en kollega som prøver å bli bedre kjent med linux etter 15 år med windows-drift
<Mathias> hihi
<RoyK> tipsa ham om denne kanalen
<dinkydau> hvordan installerer man ett program med ubuntu backports?
 * dinkydau kjører Lubuntu 14.04
<dinkydau> å tenkte jeg kunne slippe å kompilere ting og tang
<dinkydau> hvis jeg får installert med terminalen gjennom backports, nyeste versjonen av programmer
<dinkydau> hmm
<dinkydau> var det backports det het. unsuported software elns. tror det har blitt lagt til automatisk etter jeg har drevet å kompilert nyere programmer en 14.04 har i repoene
<Malinux> dinkydau: hvilket program ønsker du nyere versjon av? Så kanskje det er litt lettere å vite hva som trengs å gjøre :)
<RoyK> dinkydau: som Malinux sier - du trenger normalt ikke siste versjon av alt
<RoyK> dinkydau: skal du teste med alt av det siste, gjør det i en vm
<Malinux> Det er ofte ikke lurt å ha siste versjon av alt. Det kan i noen tilfeller være nødvendig, så får man se på det i de tilfellene der det er grunn til å evt. ha nyere versjon :)
<AndyOslo1981> Da er jeg på min egen server
#ubuntu-no 2016-03-18
<dinkydau> Malinux, RoyK: ingen jeg trenger akk nå :P men jeg tenkte sånn generelt, greit å hvite hvordan man gjør det på den måten :)
<UkuleleSolen> God dag i stugan !
<dinkydau> 05:03 < dinkydau> Malinux, RoyK: ingen jeg trenger akk nå :P men jeg tenkte sånn generelt, greit å hvite hvordan man gjør det på den måten :)
<dinkydau> jeg tenkte om det var noe så enkelt som feks(dårlig eksempel) "apt-get backports install qbittorrent. så får man den nyeste liksom
 * dinkydau husker det var ett helvette å kompilere qbittorrent V 3.3.3
<dinkydau> men jeg fikk det til
<dinkydau> til slutt
<dinkydau> men akk den kunne jeg tenkt meg å intallert med trusy backports
<Malinux> dinkydau: du bør se etter repoer/ppa-er for programvare du trenger nyere versjoner av, men man bør ikke bruke de ukritisk av ulike grunner :)
<dinkydau> men hva om man allerede har repoen. men til en gammel versjon siden man kjører 14.04
<dinkydau> feks qbittorrent ligger i ubuntu 14.04 repoen
<dinkydau> men en steingammal versjon :p
<dinkydau> å istedet for å kompilere må det være en enklere måte
<dinkydau> husker jeg spurte på #norbits om hvordan man kompilerte qbittorrent
<dinkydau> å da sa havrekak: backports
<dinkydau> jeg fikk til å kompilere den til slutt
<dinkydau> men kansje backports var en bedre løsning
<RoyK> dinkydau: første treff på gugel https://launchpad.net/~qbittorrent-team/+archive/ubuntu/qbittorrent-stable
<AndyOslo> Fredag kveld, ungene i seng, Beatles på stereoen og øl i hånda :)
<geirha> Og snart strømmes Nytt på Nytt over hjemmekinoen. Ukas høydepunkt.
<Malinux> geirha: whee :)
#ubuntu-no 2016-03-20
* Mathias changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: Velkommen til Ubuntu-no || Still spørsmål du lurer på her, men vær tålmodig og vent på svar || Denne kanalen er offentlig logget || For ulogget og uformell prat #ubuntu-no-offtopic || Husk at vi er underlagt Ubuntus regler for oppførsel:  http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/conduct || 16.04 Kommer den 21. April
<RoyK> heej ;)
<Snubble> Hallo... jøss dette er nostalgiske greier... irc mener jeg
<Malinux> hei Snubble :)
<Malinux> irc er ikke nostalgi egentlig :p
<Malinux> irc har jo overlevd msn blant annet :p
<Snubble> hehe kommer ann på ..det er det jeg brukte mest tid på med min første 286 ;)
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> freenode er ikke helt som gamle efnet
<RoyK> her henger det stort sett litt færre fjortiser
<RoyK> Malinux fikk rimelig uvurderlig hjelp på #linux-raid da raidet hennes kasta tre disker
<Malinux> RoyK: ja. swede-mike der inne er flink :)
<RoyK> mhm - og nå sist klarte vi det jo sjøl
<RoyK> den firmwaren på den kontrolleren var ikke god
<Malinux> nei, var en gammel versjon
<RoyK> Snubble: hva slags disker har du til den 2950-en?
<RoyK> håper det ikke er SAS hvis den SSD-en er SATA
<Snubble> det er ikke sas... ssd'n er sata ja
<Snubble> må bare finne en passende ssd...visste jeg hadde en her en plass......
<RoyK> du trenger cirka 3GB hvis du vil ha greit med plass
<Snubble> okei, fant en på 60 her... så stapper inn den :D
<Malinux> burde gå fint. debian trenger vel ikke så mye plass for å kjøre. tror under 2GB er mulig :p
<RoyK> Snubble: bare bruk litt av den
<RoyK> Snubble: så kan du bruke resten til lvmcache
<RoyK> Snubble: og sett opp lvm - begynn med 5 gig eller noe til rota og la resten stå ubrukt, kanskje 2-4 gig til swap også
<Snubble> ok
<RoyK> jeg har ikke testa lvmcache, men det virker som en jævlig fin ting
<RoyK> bruker ssd til caching på zfs, da
<RoyK> men det er en helt annen greie
<Snubble> men er det ikk fat 32 som installasjonsmediet skal ha .. ?
<RoyK> Snubble: du bruker dd for å legge over tinga
<Malinux> RoyK: men ikke om han har windows?
<RoyK> Snubble: eller - det er jo ikke noe dd på windoze
<RoyK> https://www.debian.org/CD/faq/#record-windows
<RoyK> kanskje
<Snubble> neida det funka ...jeg som kløna det litt til i biosn
<RoyK> :)
<Mathias> bruk rufus om du er på windows
<Snubble> japp, det er gjort og installeringa i gang...
<Snubble> men det er noe muffens med nettverksportene på serveren... finner ikke dhcp server..så får ta det etterpå
<RoyK> er vel broadcom som sitter der
<Snubble> ja det er det..
<RoyK> nettverksbransjens svar på O Store Satan
<Malinux> auda
<Snubble> liker ikke realtek jeg da...
<RoyK> Intel lærte tidlig (slutten av nittitallet eller noe) at de skulle dokumentere maskinvaren sin
<Malinux> det har de jo profitert på også, virker det som :)
<RoyK> og kom med egne drivere under GPL-lisens
<RoyK> Broadcom holder på sitt, at alt skal være "company property" og så blir resultatet dertil
<Malinux> broadcom i linux blir fort som i Øystein Sunde-låta :)
<Malinux> kommer ikke på nett, fordi jeg ikke har driver og for å få tak i drive rmå jeg på nett :p
<RoyK> hvis TISA/TTIP blir innført, blir det også krav til statene om at de ikke skal kunne kreve kildekode for programvaren de bruker. I praksis blir GPL (og alt av linux) ekskludert
<RoyK> noe som ikke er så veldig bra
<Malinux> nei, det høres ikke spesielt bra ut da nei.
<Malinux> kjedelig om noen hiver inn backdoors som ingen får lov å finne ut av :S
<Malinux> grøss
<Snubble> aha så det er derfor ... må finne en linux driver til broadcom da kanskje... fikk en mld om at det var noe som trengte ikke frie filer...eller noe sånnt
<Malinux> Snubble: hvilket nettverkskort har du?
<Snubble> skal vi se...
<Malinux> sjekk med lshw | grep Network
<Snubble> hmm okok
<Malinux> da får vi nøyaktig
<Malinux> hm litt usikker på hvordan vi får den inn uten nett :p
<Snubble> løper gjennom instalasjonen..gjør det når den er ferdig
<Malinux> om du har noen av disse, så står det i alle fall om det her: https://wiki.debian.org/wl
<Malinux> ja, ja, :)
<RoyK> Snubble: mulig du trenger noe fra nonfree
<RoyK> Snubble: broadcom kommer gjerne med pakker som kalles "firmware" og en driver som bare er et skall, mens "firmwaren" egentlig er driveren
<Snubble> 5708 står det i spec sheet'n
<Snubble> nextreme II
<Malinux> RoyK: om du ser på linken jeg postet, så står det at man må legge til non-free
<RoyK> firmware-bnx2 ser det ut til
<RoyK> https://packages.debian.org/wheezy/firmware-bnx2
<Malinux> men Snubble må få det inn på maskinen på en aller annen måte. kanskje han kan laste ned deb-filene fra en annen maskin?
<Malinux> og installere de manuelt?
<RoyK> ja, med mindre de er på installasjonsmediet
<Malinux> ok
<Snubble> huh, må jeg flashe nic'et ?
<RoyK> vi har masse servere fra dell, men alt av nye ting er bestilt med intel-kort i stedet for broadkom-drit
<RoyK> Snubble: nei
<RoyK> Snubble: les over
<RoyK> Snubble: den "firmwaren" er faktisk driveren
<Snubble> jeg har bøttevis med intel nic liggende..kan stappe in en av dem
<RoyK> gjør det
<RoyK> men da må du jo flytte på beistet over også :P
<Snubble> jepp.. da må jeg ut med 6100 ..usssh
<Snubble> ja :(
<RoyK> last ned den pakka og legg den på en minnepinne og installer
<RoyK> dpkg -i
<RoyK> legg den på en diskett :D
<Snubble> hehe... hva er forskjellen på mips og rv2p
<Snubble> og hvilken versjon av dem skal jeg velge
<RoyK> høres ut som prosessorarkitektur
<Snubble> hmm ligger driveren til intel korta nativ i installasjonen?
<RoyK> ja
<Snubble> crap... en gang til...for fløtte på greiene...
<Malinux> det første som gjorde at min linux-debute ble utsatt noen år, var fordi jeg ikke skjønte hovrdan jeg skulle hive inn driver for nettopp et broadcom-kort :p
<Malinux> dette var i 2005
<Snubble> skal jeg velge graphical setup ?
<Malinux> nei
<Snubble> hmm ok
<Malinux> graphical er for desktop-bruk
<Malinux> men kan installeres siden, men ikke noe man trenger på server
<Snubble> se der ja...da funka jo nettverket og :D
<Snubble> men partisjoneringa... manuelt det og ?
<RoyK> manuelt, ja
<RoyK> lag én stor partisjon og marker den som physical partition for lvm
<RoyK> gå tilbake, configure lvm
<RoyK> lag ei lita rot, litt swap, la resten stå ubrukt
<Snubble> ok
<Snubble> hmm det fikk jeg ikke til.
<Snubble> så nå blei home stoor
<RoyK> du trenger ikke separat home
<RoyK> det kan du legge på raidet
<Snubble> hvordan endrer jeg det nuh da?
<RoyK> bare slett home
<RoyK> evt kan du ta det seinere
<RoyK> ikke noe stress :)
<RoyK> men har du alt på lvm nå?
<RoyK> eller har du laga partisjoner for ting?
<Snubble> jeg satt opp LVM og da fikk jeg valg så tok jeg det nærmeste... partisjon for root, swap, home
<Malinux> aha
<Snubble> ??!
<Snubble> :D
<Malinux> :)
<RoyK> Snubble: partisjon eller lv?
<Snubble> det stod sett opp LV
<RoyK> Snubble: partisjoner ligger på disk, lvm ligger på en disk eller partisjon
<RoyK> ah
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> godt
<Snubble> og det gjorde jeg
<RoyK> lettere å endre seinere
<Snubble> okei... hehe da bør den være oppe
<RoyK> så er det bare å oppgradere til siste
<RoyK> apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade && apt-get autoremove
<RoyK> du kan kjøre dem separat, men && imellom gjør bare at den kjører neste kommando hvis første lykkes
<RoyK> hva slags datadisker skulle du ha i den der?
<Snubble> litt usikker  men noen seagtes tenkte jeg
<Snubble> hvor dan logger jeg meg på remote?
<RoyK> ssh
<RoyK> dvs fra putty
<RoyK> last ned putty
<RoyK> Snubble: hvor store?
<Snubble> 2 tb
<RoyK> hvis det er raidkontroller på denne, kan det hende du må allokere diskene som egne raid0 - tror ikke den kontrolleren støtter JBOD
<RoyK> evt kan du jo bare stappe dem inn og se hvordan det går
<Snubble> stemmer det... må inn hver enkelt som raid0
<Snubble> hmmm kan ikke logge meg på som root  ??
<RoyK> standard er vel at det bare tillates nøkkeautentisering for root
<RoyK> PermitRootLogin without-password
<RoyK> i /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<RoyK> du kan endre til "yes"
<RoyK> og restarte sshd
<Mathias> kitty > putty
<RoyK> kitty har jeg ikke prøvd engang ;)
<RoyK> men igjen - hvor ofte bruker jeg windows? ;)
<Mathias> url detection, og litt andre greier
<Mathias> bra at dette er ssd
<Snubble> aiii...da må jeg bruke vi da ...grøss
<RoyK> hihi
<Mathias> du _må_ jo ikke
<RoyK> du kan bruke nano hvis du vil
<Snubble> hva kan jeg bruke istedet ?
<RoyK> litt lettere for andre
<Mathias> nano eller pico er _veldig_ lett å bruke
<Mathias> og siden alle knappene står listet er det ikke vanskelig å surre seg vekk
<Malinux> jeg blir frustrert når jeg bruker nano, fordi jeg har blitt mer vant med vi :p
<RoyK> vi er også lett å bruke - menus belong in restaurants!
<Mathias> hihi
<Malinux> men tja, noen vim-guru er jeg ikke
<Malinux> før var det motsatt. jeg skjønte ikke noe i vi/vim og ble frustrert
<RoyK> Malinux: du har jo til og med vi på kommandolinja (set -o vi)
<RoyK> Mathias: prøvd det?
<Mathias> nei :p
<RoyK> prøv - så blir du fort vi-nerd du også, evt får nervøst sammenbrudd og må tilbake til set -o emacs
<Mathias> set -o mathias
<Mathias> blir veldig mange late snarveier da, hihi
<RoyK> sånn at alt må være kyrillisk for å virke?
<Malinux> RoyK: ja, det fungerer egenltig veldig kjekt :) selv om jeg nok bruker 1% av det so mer mulig
<Malinux> set -o Mathias er jo også fin :) men vanligvis blir det nok mest set -o RoyK faktisk :)
<Snubble> i sshd config hva skal jeg sette til yes for å logge meg på med root
<RoyK> PermitRootLogin without-password
<RoyK> set den til yes, ikke without-password
<Mathias> RoyK: нет
<RoyK> seinere kan du lære litt mer om hvordan du lager et nøkkelpar for ssh og så skrur den tilbake
<Mathias> nøkkel er en key sak å ha <badumpsj>
<Snubble> hmm, finner ikke permitrootlogin.... skal jeg legge det inn selv og?
<Mathias> prøv ^W og skriv root og trykk enter
<Mathias> så søker den på root
<RoyK> Det er nok PermitRootLogin (med StoreBokstaverHerOgDer)
<Mathias> ^W + enter om du skal søke igjen
<RoyK> unix (og linux) ser forskjell på store og små
<Mathias> trykkfeil? :p
<Snubble> hehe noesåveldig
<RoyK> ^W er vel også "close window" i de fleste vindusbehandlere i linux?
<Snubble> men fant ikke det jeg letet etter , den er ikke i den fila
<RoyK> kan du pastebinne fila?
<RoyK> apt-get install pastebinit
<Mathias> RoyK: varierer
<RoyK> pastebinit /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Mathias> varierer også på programmet
<RoyK> Mathias: jada, jeg sa "de fleste"
<Snubble> hmmm
<RoyK> Snubble: bare logg inn som din vanlige bruker og kjør "su -"
<RoyK> tast rotpassordet og vips
<RoyK> evt legg inn sudo også for å gjøre ting litt lettere
<Snubble> takk
<Malinux> ja, debian har ikke sudo installert som default.
<Snubble> nå er det kvalitets tid forran tvn.... takk så langt :)
<Malinux> :)
<RoyK> Snubble: kos deg :)
<Malinux> sette opp raidet i morgen da? :)
<Malinux> whee
<Mathias> skal vi se om installeren er klok nok til å forstå at ting er i luks
<Malinux> i luks?
<Mathias> kryptert
<Mathias> krypterer bestandig laptoper og ting som er lett å nappe med seg
<Malinux> ok
<Mathias> skal vi se om den booter
<RoyK> Mathias: harru peil på et nettsted som kan hjelpe for å oversette slike kinesiske hieroglyfer til noe forståelig?
#ubuntu-no 2017-03-19
<IvarB> har fulgt denne guiden for å sette statisk ip og fast dns på en server (virtuell) men den nekter å bruke dns innstillingene
<IvarB> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<IvarB> bruker google dns
<IvarB> noen som kan forklare meg hva jeg gjør feil?
<Mathias>     dns-nameservers 192.168.3.45 192.168.8.10 <- prøvd den?
<Mathias> du kan også pinge 8.8.8.8?
<IvarB> hm
<IvarB> virker ikke som om den får nett i det heletatt nå
<IvarB> dvs. den har ip og jeg ser den på lokal nettverket
<IvarB> hahaha, jeg hadde satt feil gw
<IvarB> jaja
<blueking> :)
<blueking> fordel med rett GW ja :)
